# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Andoni i Madh - nga Athanasi i Madh

## Albo

Botohet me bekimin e Fortlumturisë së Tij,
Kryepiskopit të Tiranës, Durrësit dhe gjithë Shqipërisë,
+*Anastasit*





*ANDONI I MADH*




*Nga ATHANASI I MADH*




Përktheu: Teodor Bendo

_© Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë

Titulli i origjinalit: "O Megas Andonios" 
Kopertina e parë:   Shën Andoni, ikonë në kishën "Shën Maria" e të huajve, Korfuz._

----------

Irenna (21-01-2015)

----------


## Albo

*
KAPITULLI I

PËRPJEKJET E PARA*
Andoni lindi në Egjipt, në një familje aristokratësh, nga ku trashëgoi një pasuri të madhe. Prindërit ishin të krishterë, kështu që edhe ai mori një edukatë të krishterë. Vitet e fëmijërisë Andoni i kaloi pranë prindërve, të cilët u kujdesën ta rrisnin larg njerëzve, larg botës.
Kur u rrit, ai nuk donte të shkonte në shkollë. Andoni i shmangej në të gjitha mënyrat shoqërimit me moshatarët e tij. Dëshira e tij ishte që "të jetonte brenda shtëpisë së tij si i huaj" ashtu si është shkruar për Jakovin.
Sigurisht, ai shkonte shpesh në kishë. Andoni nuk i përbuzte të tjerët. Ndërsa rritej e shfaqte hapur nënshtrimin e tij ndaj prindërve dhe duke dëgjuar me vëmendje Shkrimet e Shenjta, mbyllte thellë në zemër thesarin që buronte prej tyre. Gjithashtu nuk i shqetësonte prindërit për gjellë të shijshme e lukse të tjera. Ai nuk kërkonte kënaqësi në gjërat materiale dhe mjaftohej me ato që i ofronin. Andoni nuk kërkonte kurrë gjëra të tepërta. Pas vdekjes së prindërve ai mbeti vetëm me motrën e tij të vogël. Kur mori përsipër të kujdesej vetë për shtëpinë dhe motrën e tij ishte 20 vjeç.
Nuk kishin kaluar as gjashtë muaj nga vdekja e prindërve dhe një ditë, kur po shkonte në katedrale, ai po përpiqej të kuptonte se si apostujt braktisën çdo gjë dhe ndoqën Shpëtimtarin. Andoni mundohej të njihte shkakun që i shtynte të krishterët e parë të shisnin pasuritë e tyre dhe t'i vendosnin paratë në këmbët e apostujve. Shpresa e tyre për të fituar shpëtimin dhe Mbretërinë Qiellore ishte shumë e madhe.
Ndërsa po mendonte këto gjëra, hyri në kishë. Dhe kur ai u fut brenda po lexonin pjesë nga Ungjilli kur Zoti i thotë të pasurit: "shit gjithçka që ke dhe jepua të varfërve dhe do të kesh thesar në qiell, pastaj eja dhe më ndiq" (Lluk. 18:22). Andoni i quajti mendimet e tij si ndriçim nga Perëndia. Atij iu duk se ai lexim ia qartësoi ato. Sapo doli nga kisha, u fali fshatarëve të gjitha pronat e patundshme që i kishte marrë si trashëgim nga gjyshërit. Ato ishin tridhjetë hektarë tokë pjellore të kultivuara me kujdes dhe shumë të begata.
Kështu asnjë njeri nuk do ta bezdiste atë dhe motrën e tij të vogël.
Pjesën tjetër të pasurisë, që ishin gjëra të luajtshme, pasi e shiti, ua shpërndau të varfërve, duke lënë pak gjë vetëm për të motrën.
Një herë tjetër, kur dëgjoi përsëri në kishë Zotin që thotë "Mos u shqetësoni për të nesërmen", nuk mundi më të durojë. Doli jashtë dhe u ndau të varfërve edhe atë pak gjë që i kishte ngelur. Motrën e tij ua besoi disa virgjëreshave të shenjta dhe të urta në Partenona(1), për ta rritur dhe edukuar. Vetë filloi të jetojë si asket brenda oborrit të shtëpisë së tij me vetëmohim, duke duruar me këmbëngulje dhe duke dhunuar përditë veten e tij. Në Egjipt nuk kishte në atë periudhë manastire të organizuara. Nuk dihej nëse ekzistonin murgj thellë në shkretëtirë. Njerëzit që dëshironin t'i përkushtoheshin botës së tyre të brendshme, bënin një jetë të vetmuar jo larg atdheut të tyre.
Në fshatin ngjitur ndodhej një plak që bënte jetë asketi qysh kur ishte i ri.
Andoni, kur e pa asketin ndieu një zili për jetën e tij të bukur. Kështu vendosi të jetojë larg shtëpisë së tij.
Jashtë dilte vetëm kur dëgjonte se diku ekzistonte një njeri shpirtëror. Shkonte për ta takuar dhe ashtu si bën bleta e urtë ai kthehej në vendin e tij vetëm pasi kishte marrë një ndihmë dhe fuqi në rrugën e virtytit.
Tashmë Andoni e kishte vendosur njëherë e përgjithmonë: të mos kthehej më në pronat e prindërve. Ai nuk donte të kujtonte më të afërmit, por përpiqej të kishte dëshirën dhe përkujdesjen e tij të përqendruar, për të arritur një asketizëm shumë të fortë.
Kryente punë të ndryshme krahu, sepse kishte dëgjuar se "Ai që nuk punon, të mos hajë". Nga frytet e punës së tij, një pjesë e përdorte për bukën e gojës, ndërsa tjetrën ua jepte të varfërve. Madje lutej vazhdimisht, sepse e kishte dëgjuar apostullin të thotë "Lutuni pa pushim".
Andoni lexonte librat e shenjtë me një përqendrim aq të madh, sa nuk i shpëtonte asgjë nga ato që shkruheshin. Mendjen e kishte gjithmonë të kthjellët. Ai flinte në tokë.
Aq i madh ishte zelli i tij, saqë kur dëgjonte të flitej për ndonjë eremit, shkonte menjëherë për ta parë dhe për të mësuar nga këshillat dhe jeta e tij.
Tek një i bënte përshtypje butësia, kurse tek tjetri zemërgjërësia. Por tek të gjithë vinte re dashurinë për Zotin dhe dashurinë midis tyre.
Kështu i mbushur përplot me fuqi shpirtërore, kthehej në qelën e tij. Aty përpiqej që t'i zbatonte tek vetja të gjitha ato që kishte mësuar. Ai nuk hahej me fjalë me asnjë prej vëllezërve të tij. Dëshironte vetëm të mos renditej i dyti në ushtrimin e virtyteve. Ai luftonte për virtytet në një mënyrë të tillë, që askush nuk mërzitej. Përkundrazi, të gjithë gëzoheshin për këtë rivalitet.
Të gjithë burrat e virtytshëm të fshatit me të cilët shoqërohej, kur e shikonin të jetonte një jetë kaq të lartë e quanin mik të Perëndisë.
Disa e donin si birin e tyre dhe të tjerët si vëlla. Por djalli smirëzi nuk e duronte dot një dëshirë të tillë në shpirtin e atij djali të ri.
Ai filloi ta luftojë duke përdorur të gjitha mjetet që ka për të shkatërruar njerëzit.
Filloi të luftojë për ta larguar nga asketizmi. Në kokë i fuste mendime që i kujtonin pronat, përgjegjësinë e tij për motrën, lidhjet e tij farefisnore, argjenddashjen, lavdidashjen, kënaqësinë që sjellin ushqimet dhe lehtësirat e tjera të botës. Në fund fare i vuri në mendje mendime për t'i kujtuar monopatin e vështirë të virtytit dhe mundimet e mëdha që nevojiten për ta fituar atë.
Madje i pëshpëriste gënjeshtra për dobësitë e trupit. Herë të tjera djalli i thoshte se koha që jetojmë këtu në tokë është shumë e gjatë. I ligu e pa vogëlsinë e shpirtit të tij përballë dëshirës së fortë të Andonit. Kur vuri re besimin e tij të fortë si graniti ta shkatërronte dhe ta shembte me qëndrueshmëri, vendosi ta sulmojë përsëri. Kësaj here vendosi të përdorë shumë dinakëri dhe forcë.
Djalli filloi të bënte shumë zhurmë. Ai e trazonte me aq shumë mënyra Andonin saqë të gjithë e kuptuan, se midis tyre po bëhej një luftë e madhe. Madje filloi ta sulmojë duke u bazuar në luftën trupore të rinisë për ta shembur përfundimisht. Djalli lëvdohet për dinakërinë, sepse këto janë kurthet e para dhe më tinzare të tij. Madje djalli i sillte në kokë mendime të turpshme, por ai i largonte me anën e fuqisë së lutjes.
I ligu e guduliste, por Andoni i skuqur nga turpi e mbështillte trupin e tij me besim, lutje dhe kreshmë. Djalli vazhdonte të këmbëngulte dhe merrte natën pamjen e gruas. Ai imitoi çdo lloj mënyre të mundshme vetëm për ta mashtruar Andonin.
Por Andoni sillte ndër mend prejardhjen aq të lartë dhe fisnike të shpirtit dhe shuante thëngjijtë e ndezur të mashtrimit djallëzor.
Por përsëri i ligu nuk pushonte së kujtuari kënaqësitë trupore dhe shijen e tyre për ta tunduar. Andoni mërzitej dhe nxehej ndërsa mendonte kërcënimin e zjarrit dhe të krimbit të dhembjes.
Duke i zmbrapsur sulmet, ai ecte mes tyre i patundur në dëshirën e tij.
Të gjitha këto bëheshin për turpin e madh të djallit. Armiku që donte të bëhej i barabartë me Perëndinë, binte aq poshtë, saqë bëhej objekt talljeje nga një djalosh i ri.
Ai që krenohej me mburrje, se ishte zot i mishit dhe i gjakut, po mundej nga një njeri i veshur me mish.
Zoti ishte me të vërtetë ndihmësi i tij. Zoti që veshi trupin tonë për ne, i fali Andonit fitoren ndaj djallit, saqë çdo luftëtar mund të thotë kur fiton: "Jo unë, o Zot, por hiri i Perëndisë që është në mua".
Në fund përbindëshi mendor e pa qartë se nuk mundej dot ta mposhtte të riun në këtë mënyrë. Djalli e shikonte veten të dëbuar larg zemrës së Andonit. Prandaj vendosi të luajë një tjetër rreng, akoma më tinzar se i pari: duke kërcëllitur dhëmbët dhe i çmendur nga tërbimi, iu shfaq ashtu si është në shpirt edhe në pamje, si një fëmijë i zi.
U shtir gjoja sikur ra në këmbët e Andonit i mundur dhe i pafuqishëm për ta tunduar me mendime. Duke përdorur zë njeriu filloi të thotë:
"Talla shumë vetë dhe pjesën më të madhe të tyre e shkatërrova. Por tani u bëra i pafuqishëm, sepse ja ku u përplasa sipër teje dhe mundimeve të tua. Më munde ashtu si ndodhi edhe me shumë asketë të tjerë."
Andoni e pyeti se cili ishte ai që po thoshte ato fjalë. Djalli lëshoi ca britma të vajtueshme dhe histerike:
"Unë jam shoku i kurvërisë. Unë mora përsipër të ngre kurthet që të robërojnë tek ajo. Unë u sjell të rinjve ngacmimet përkëdhelëse. Më quajnë fryma e kurvërisë.
Shumë njerëz që donin të jetonin me dëlirësi, i kam hedhur në greminën e mashtrimit! Sa shumë veta kam bindur duke i mashtruar me përkëdheljet e mia!
Unë jam ai që profeti e akuzon duke thënë: 'Fryma e kurvërisë, ju mashtroi'.
Sepse unë i shkatërrova ata me anën e fuqisë sime. Unë jam ai që të ngacmova shumë herë. Por ti më shkatërrove, nuk kam më fuqi".
Andoni, pasi lavdëroi Zotin, mori guxim kundër tij dhe i tha:
"Je i denjë vetëm për t'u përbuzur, je i errët në mendje dhe i pafuqishëm si fëmijë. Nuk më pëlqen të merrem më gjatë me ty. Zoti është ndihma ime dhe unë do t'i shikoj triumfues armiqtë e mi" (Psalmi 118/7).
Djalli sapo dëgjoi këto fjalë, u zhduk sakaq. Pushoi së bërtituri dhe nuk guxoi ta prekte më të riun.


*  *  *


Kjo ishte fitorja e parë që korri Andoni kundër djallit. Ose më saktë ishte një fitore e Shpëtimtarit, që u arrit me anën e Andonit. Pra "e dënoi mëkatin në mish, që të përmbushet drejtësia e ligjit në ne që nuk ecim sipas mishit, po sipas frymës" (Rom 8/3-4).
Megjithëkëtë Andoni nuk e la asnjëherë betejën e tij edhe pse demoni ishte mundur në këtë përpjekje. Ai vazhdonte të kujdesej gjithnjë e më shumë. Po as armiku nuk pushoi së ngrituri kurthe edhe pse kishte pësuar disfatë. Djalli vinte vërdallë si luani dhe gjuante rastin e volitshëm për ta sulmuar.
Andoni, i cili kishte mësuar nga Shkrimet se kurthet e djallit janë të pafundme, bënte një ushtrim shpirtëror akoma edhe më të ashpër.
Ai mendonte se meqenëse djalli nuk ia doli dot ta mashtronte shpirtin e tij me anën e kënaqësisë trupore, do të gjente një tjetër rreng tinzar për ta luftuar. Sepse demoni ndien një kënaqësi shumë të fortë në mëkate. Kështu pra Andoni e mundonte trupin e tij në çdo gjë dhe e bënte skllav të Zotit duke qenë i kujdesshëm se mos rrëzohej për shkak të tij. Ai mendoi në këtë kohë ta aftësojë veten me ushtrime të tjera më të ashpra.
Ishin të shumtë ata njerëz që e admironin për vullnetin e tij. Me të vërtetë, ai e duronte lehtë mundimin. Zelli që ishte rritur për shumë vjet brenda shpirtit të tij, e bënte të lehtë fitimin e virtytit dhe të zakonit të mirë. Prandaj, ai tregonte një dëshirë të madhe edhe atëherë kur i shfaqeshin raste jo shumë të rëndësishme.
Andoni bënte shpesh agripni, qëndronte gjithë natën pa gjumë dhe këtë e praktikonte vazhdimisht. Njerëzit e tjerë e shikonin këtë asketizëm me shumë admirim. Ai hante vetëm një herë në ditë pas perëndimit të diellit. Ndodhte që të hante një herë në dy ditë dhe shumë herë edhe në katër. Ushqimi i tij ishte bukë me kripë dhe nuk pinte asgjë tjetër përveç ujit. Është e tepërt të flasim këtu për mish apo për gjëra të tjera si vera, ushqimet e zgjedhura etj. Një jetë të tillë nuk mund ta gjeje dot as tek asketët e tjerë të famshëm. Për të fjetur i mjaftonte një rrogoz, edhe pse gjatë pjesës më të madhe të kohës flinte përtokë. Nuk pranonte kurrsesi të lyhej me vaj duke thënë se të rinjtë që ushtrohen në virtyt, nuk duhet të pranojnë gjëra, që e bëjnë trupin të dobët dhe delikat. Ata duhet ta familjarizojnë atë me mundimet duke sjellë ndër mend fjalët e apostullit: "Sepse kur jam i dobët, atëherë jam i fortë"(2).
"Sepse atëherë fuqizohet shpirti, - na thoshte, - kur dobësohen fuqitë trupore." Dhe ishte me të vërtetë shumë i admirueshëm ky mendim i tij, sepse ai nuk llogariste kohën që nevojitej për fitimin e virtytit. Nuk mendonte për braktisjen e botës, por vlerësonte vetëm dëshirën e shpirtit dhe vullnetin e njeriut.
Ai nuk e kujtonte kurrë të shkuarën, por çdo ditë e re shënonte fillimin e asketizmit të tij.
Ai gjente forca gjithmonë të përtëritura në rrugën e virtytit e në zhvillimin e shpirtit, ashtu si na thotë edhe apostull Pavli "duke harruar ato që kam bërë pas dhe duke u prirur drejt atyre që kam përpara"(3). Gjithashtu kujtonte gjithmonë profetin Ilia që na thotë: "Jeton Perëndia para të cilit unë po dal sot".
Kur ai thoshte "sot", nuk kishte ndër mend të shkuarën, por përpiqej që ta paraqiste çdo ditë si fillimin e asketizmit. Ai luftonte për ta shfaqur veten në sytë e Perëndisë ashtu si duhet, domethënë të pastër në zemër dhe të gatshëm për t'iu bindur vullnetit të Tij.
Gjithashtu thoshte se një asket duhet të mësojë shumë nga jeta e profetit Ilia dhe se duhet ta imitojë gjithmonë në jetën e tij si në pasqyrë.
Andoni, duke e gjykuar veten e tij në këtë mënyrë, shkoi në një varrezë që ndodhej larg fshatit. Porositi një të njohurin e tij t'i sjellë pak bukë dhe hyri në një varr. Pasi mbylli derën e varrit miku u largua e kështu Andoni mbeti vetëm.
Por armiku nuk mund të duronte dot një gjendje të tillë. Ai kishte frikë se, duke parë shembullin e Andonit, do të vinin në shkretëtirë asketë të tjerë. Djalli erdhi një natë me shumë demonë. Ata e rrahën aq keq Andonin saqë ai nuk mund të çohej dot më këmbë prej plagëve. Ai tha se dhembjet ishin aq shumë të forta, saqë asnjë goditje e bërë nga njerëzit nuk mund të shkaktojë një dhembje të tillë.
Por Zoti nuk i braktis ata që shpresojnë tek Ai.
Me anën e Përkujdesjes Hyjnore, miku i tij arriti aty ditën tjetër për t'i sjellë bukë.
Kur hapi derën e pa në tokë dhe iu duk se kishte vdekur. E mori në krahë dhe e çoi tek kisha e fshatit.
Aty erdhën shumë miq dhe të afërm të tij. Ata qëndronin në një mënyrë të tillë sikur ai të kishte vdekur. Por në mes të natës, Andoni u ngrit pasi erdhi në vete. I pa të gjithë që po flinin. Vetëm miku i tij ishte zgjuar. Ia bëri me shenjë të afrohej dhe i tha ta çonte përsëri në varrin ku kishte qenë, por pa i zgjuar të tjerët.
Miku i tij e çoi në varr ashtu si donte ai vetë dhe u largua pasi e mbylli mirë derën.
Për shkak të plagëve, Andoni nuk mundej dot të lutej më këmbë, prandaj lutej i shtrirë.
Pasi mbaroi lutjen thirri me zë të lartë:
"Këtu jam unë, Andoni. Nuk më frikësojnë plagët që më dhatë. Madje jo të më plagosni, por edhe të më vrisni fare, asgjë nuk do të më ndajë nga dashuria e Krishtit".
Pastaj psalte: "Edhe sikur një ushtri të dilte para meje, zemra ime nuk do të kishte frikë"(4).
Këto gjëra ndiente asketi në shpirtin e tij të vuajtur. Djalli zemërlig u drobit për faktin se Andoni edhe pse i plagosur, u kthye në varrin ku ndodhej më parë.
Ai mblodhi qentë e tij dhe duke pëlcitur nga inati u tha:
"E patë që nuk mundëm ta pengonim as me frymën e kurvërisë dhe as me dhembjet që i shkaktuam. Përkundrazi ai është bërë akoma dhe më moskokëçarës ndaj nesh. Prandaj do të gjejmë një mënyrë tjetër për ta goditur".
Për djallin është shumë e lehtë të marrë pamje të ndryshme që të na bëjë të mëkatojmë.
Njëherë, ndërsa nata kishte mbuluar gjithë tokën, demonët nisën të bëjnë një zhurmë shumë të madhe. Dukej se vërtet po binte një tërmet i fortë, sikur binin muret e shtëpisë. Andoni pa të hynin në qelë demonë nga të katër anët, të shndërruar në kafshë dhe zvarranikë. I gjithë vendi u mbush me luanë, tigra, leopardë, arinj, buaj, gjarpërinj, nepërka, akrepë dhe ujqër. Çdo specie kishte edhe një tërbim për ta sulmuar sipas fuqisë.
Luani ulërinte duke dashur të sulej, demi me brirët gatitej të godiste, gjarpri, edhe pse zvarritej, nuk mundej ta kafshonte.
Të gjitha ato që ishin shfaqur para tij dëshironin ta shkatërronin.
Andoni ndjeu në të gjithë trupin dhembje të padurueshme. Por ai nuk provonte kurrfarë frike e nuk mbyllte as sytë para kësaj pamje.
Rënkonte prej dhembjeve, por nuk pushonte së qëndruari zgjuar mendërisht dhe së talluri me demonët duke u thënë:
"Po të kishit fuqi, do të mjaftonte një nga ju për të më vrarë. Por meqë Zoti ju shkatërroi, po përpiqeni të më mundni gjoja me turmën e madhe. Si shenjë dobësie juaja, po shoh se keni marrë pamjen e kafshëve, kaq poshtë keni rënë.
Në qoftë se keni mundësinë për të fituar fuqi mbi mua, mos humbni kohë. Suluni. Por në qoftë se nuk mundeni të bëni gjë, përse bëni kaq shumë zhurmë? Vula që na mbron ne, është besimi ynë tek Zoti".
Pasi përdorën të gjitha mënyrat për ta mposhtur, kur panë se dështuan, të inatosur filluan të kërcëllitnin dhëmbët. Duke dashur të poshtëronin Andonin, ata ishin tallur me veten e tyre.
Zoti, nuk e harroi edhe ne këtë rast, por e pa betejën e tij dhe i erdhi sakaq në ndihmë.
Andoni ngriti sytë lart dhe pa çatinë e shtëpisë së tij të hapur. Nga qielli hyri brenda një rreze drite.
Demonët u zhdukën përnjëherë. Dhembjet e shkaktuara prej tyre pushuan dhe Andoni e pa shtëpinë e tij sërish të rregullt dhe të pacënuar.
Andoni u mallëngjye nga ndihma që i dha Perëndia në atë çast të vështirë dhe psherëtiu i lehtësuar prej dhembjeve.
Ai filloi t'i lutej Zotit dhe vegimi vazhdoi. Andoni nxori nga goja këto fjalë:
"Ku ishe? Përse nuk erdhe qysh në fillim për të lehtësuar dhembjet e mia?".
Pas pak u dëgjua një zë që i tha:
"Andon, këtu isha, por po ndiqja se si do të vazhdonte beteja. Meqë nuk u përkule, por vazhdove të ndeshesh, unë këtej e tutje do të jem ndihmësi yt dhe do të bëj që emri yt të dëgjohet në gjithë botën".
Andoni, kur dëgjoi këto fjalë, u skuq dhe filloi të lutet. E ndiente se i ishte dhuruar një forcë akoma dhe më e madhe. Trupin e ndiente të gjallëruar dhe të fortë.
Atëherë ishte tridhjetepesëvjeç.
Ditën tjetër doli jashtë nga varri. Tashmë ndiente një dëshirë më të zjarrtë për të kryer detyrat ndaj Perëndisë. Pastaj u kthye tek jeronti i tij i mëparshëm dhe e luti të qëndronte pranë tij. Po meqë ai nuk e pranoi për shkak të moshës së tij dhe për faktin se në atë kohë nuk ekzistonte ky zakon, Andoni u rikthye në malin e tij. Armiku, duke parë këtë zell të ri të tij për të përparuar, u inatos shumë. Duke dashur ta pengonte, filloi ta tundojë përsëri. Në rrugë i ligu i tregoi Andonit një disk të madh të argjendtë. Por ai duke kuptuar marifetet dhe kurthet e djallit, qëndroi e nisi ta qortojë duke e parë armikun të qëndronte mbi disk.
"Si u gjend ky disk këtu në shkretëtirë, në një vend ku rrallë kalojnë karvane apo udhëtarë të vetmuar?! Edhe po t'u ketë rënë nga kafshët, ata duhet ta shikonin, sepse nuk është i vogël për të mos u vënë re.
Por, edhe ai që e humbi, do të kthehej prapa dhe do ta gjente me siguri. Nuk ka dyshim se ky është një nga marifetet
e shumta të të ligut" - tha Andoni me vete. Pastaj e qortoi të ligun dhe i tha në fytyrë: "Nuk do të më pengosh, o djall me këtë kurth. U shkatërroftë disku me gjithë ty e ata që të ngjajnë!" Kur Andoni tha këto fjalë, djalli sakaq u zhduk.


*  *  *


Njëherë tjetër, kur po shëtiste, në mes të rrugës pa një pirg me florinj.
Andoni nuk na e zbuloi se kjo ishte një nga marifetet e zakonshme të të ligut, apo një provë e vënë para tij nga një fuqi e sipërme për të ushtruar akoma dhe më shumë atletin. Perëndia donte t'i tregonte të ligut se Andoni nuk interesohej për para dhe për gjëra të tjera të kësaj bote.
Ai pa me admirim pirgun e madh të floririt, e kapërceu dhe u largua pa e kthyer më kokën pas. Madje ecte aq shpejt, sa pas pak kohe ai vend humbi fare prej syve të tij.
Duke shtuar gjithnjë e më tepër dëshirën e tij për ushtrime shpirtërore, u ngjit në mal. Ai erdhi rrotull dhe gjeti një kullë vrojtimi të braktisur nga njerëzit dhe nga koha. Ajo ishte e mbushur plot e përplot me gjarpërinj. Vendosi të qëndronte aty. Zvarranikët ikën menjëherë, sikur t'i ndiqte zjarri. Zuri hyrjen e kullës dhe mori furnizime me bukë për gjashtë muaj. Ai veproi si etërit e tjerë të Thebaidës, buka e të cilëve nuk prishet as për një vit. Andoni qëndronte i vetëm në qelën e tij dhe nuk dilte kurrë. Ai nuk shkonte në vende të tjera dhe nuk takonte vizitorët që vinin për të.
Kështu kaloi shumë kohë me asketizëm. Vetëm dy herë në vit pranonte bukë në qelën e tij dhe gjatë gjithë kohës kreshmonte.
Andoni nuk pranonte as miqtë e tij. Ata qëndronin jashtë dhe përpiqeshin të flisnin me të. Dëgjonin brenda në kullë një zhurmë të madhe, njësoj sikur aty të ndodheshin turma njerëzish që thërritnin, goditnin, shtynin apo lëshonin klithma dhembjeje:
"Largohu nga ky vend! Çfarë të lidh ty me shkretëtirën? Nuk mund të durosh dot planet tona tinëzare."
Këto fjalë dilnin shpesh nga qela dhe ishin të kapshme për veshët e të gjithëve.
Në fillim njerëzit që prisnin për ta takuar, menduan se në qelë kishin hyrë fshehtazi njerëz të tjerë me anën e një shkalle. Por kur disa vështruan nga të çarat e mureve u habitën tej mase. Brenda nuk kishte njerëz. Atëherë e kuptuan se ishin demonët që thërritnin si njerëz të frikësuar nga Andoni.
Andoni u kushtonte më shumë vëmendje njerëzve kureshtarë sesa demonëve që bërtisnin.
Në fund iu afrua hyrjes dhe u tha njerëzve të largoheshin prej aty. Ai i mësoi të mos frikësoheshin prej fantazmave, që u paraqet djalli për t'i mashtruar.
"Vëllezër, vulosni veten tuaj me shenjën e kryqit dhe largohuni duke pasur guxim. Lërini demonët të tallin veten e tyre", - u thoshte vizitorëve që dëgjonin zhurmën e madhe.
Kështu njerëzit u larguan të mbrojtur nga Kryqi i Shenjtë. Andoni hyri në thellësi të qelës pa u cënuar fare nga demonët.
Ai nuk ndiente lodhje për shkak të luftës që bënte. Vegimet qiellore dhe fakti që njihte mirë dobësinë e demonëve, e lehtësonin prej dhembjeve dhe i shtonin dëshirën për të vazhduar përpjekjen e tij.
Miqtë e tij, kur vinin për ta takuar, mendonin se do ta gjenin të vdekur. Ata ngeleshin të habitur kur e dëgjonin të psalte.
"Le të çohet Perëndia dhe u shpërndafshin armiqtë e Tij dhe ata që urrejnë le të ikin prej faqes së Tij. Le të davariten ashtu si davaritet tymi, le të shkrihen ashtu si shkrihet qiriu para zjarrit, kështu le të humbasin mëkatarët nga faqja e Perëndisë"(5) dhe "Të gjitha kombet më rrethuan, por në emër të Zotit unë i mposhta"(6).


*  *  *


Në këtë mënyrë Andoni vendosi të dalë prej izolimit.
Kaluan shumë vjet. Të njohurit e tij u habitën kur e panë, sepse ai nuk kishte ndryshuar fare.
Në trupin e tij nuk dukeshin shenja të kreshmëve dhe të betejave me demonët. Ai ishte i njëjti njeri, që ata kishin njohur më parë. Mërzitja dhe trishtimi nuk kishin ndryshuar asnjë anë të karakterit të tij. Andoni nuk u gëzua kur pa aq shumë njerëz dhe as kur e përqafonin miqtë.
Ai ruante një ekuilibër të pacënuar duke iu nënshtruar logjikës dhe jetonte gjendjen e tij të natyrshme.
Zoti e përdori dhe shëroi shumë të sëmurë që ndodheshin aty. Kurse disa të tjerë i pastroi prej demonëve. Ai i fali Andonit fjalë të hirshme dhe kështu ngushëlloi shumë të hidhëruar. Disa që kishin armiqësi midis tyre i pajtoi dhe ata u qetësuan.
Andoni u dha të gjithë të pranishmëve këtë mesazh: "Mos pëlqeni asgjë tjetër më shumë në këtë botë sesa dashurinë për Krishtin".
Me bisedat dhe këshillat e tij, u sugjeroi atyre të mendonin gjërat qiellore dhe njeridashjen e Perëndisë, të cilën na e shfaqi ne njerëzve "Ai që nuk e kurseu Birin e vet, por e dha për të gjithë ne"(7) dhe i bindi shumë njerëz të zgjedhin jetën murgërore.
Kështu u themeluan në mal manastiret e para. Shkretëtira u bë shoqëria e murgjve, të cilët braktisën pasuritë dhe e shkruan emrin e tyre në atdheun qiellor.
Njëherë Andonit i duhej me çdo kusht të kalonte kanalin e Arsenoitit për të vizituar vëllezërit. Lumi ishte plot me krokodilë. U lut dhe hipi në varkë. Kështu kaloi lumin së bashku me shokët e tij pa pësuar asgjë. Kur u kthye në manastir, ai vazhdoi të njëjtat përpjekje asketike. Bisedonte me ata që ishin bërë murgj dhe ua shtonte zellin. Ndërsa pjesën tjetër e shtynte të dashurohej pas asketizmit.
Në këtë mënyrë, pas disa vjetësh, u ndërtuan shumë manastire. Andoni ishte ati i tyre shpirtëror.



_1. Manastir grash, ku jetonin virgjëresha
2. 2 Kor. 12/10 
3. Filip. 3/13-14
4. Psalm. 26/3
5. Ps. 67/2-3 
6. Ps. 118/10
7. Rom. 8/32_

----------


## Albo

*KAPITULLI II

FJALA E KRIPUR E SHENJTORIT*
Një ditë doli jashtë derës së qelës së tij. Murgjit që kishin ardhur aty për ta vizituar, e lutën që të t'u thoshte me gojën e tij fjalë shpirtërore. Ai filloi të flasë në gjuhën egjiptiane:
"Shkrimet e Shenjta janë të mjaftueshme për të na mësuar. Por duhet të kemi parasysh diçka: të këshillojmë njëri-tjetrin për të përparuar në besim dhe t'i japim guxim të tjerëve me anën e fjalëve. Ju, etërve tuaj, duhet t'u drejtoheni si fëmijë dhe t'u thoni ato që doni. Edhe unë po ju flas si më plaku atë çka më mësoi përvoja ime.
Së pari, asnjëherë nuk duhet t'u shkojë në mendje mendimi për t'u tërhequr nga jeta murgërore. Nuk duhet të mposhteni nga mundimet dhe vuajtjet e shumta. Mos thoni kurrë: "Ja, ne jetuam kaq shumë vite si asketë'. Çdo ditë ta jetoni njëlloj, sikur të niseshit nga fillimi. Mendoni:
"Le të rritet entuziazmi që ndodhet brenda nesh. Jeta njerëzore është e shkurtër në krahasim me përjetësinë. Edhe sikur të mbledhim të gjitha vitet tona, përsëri ato janë një kokërrizë rëre para jetës së përjetshme. Në botë çdo gjë shitet në përputhje me vlerën e vet dhe shkëmbehet në mënyrë të barabartë me diçka tjetër. Por, ne mund ta blejmë premtimin e jetës së përjetshme me një çmim fare të lirë. Këtë na e dëshmon Shkrimi i Shenjtë. Mosha jonë mesatare arrin deri në shtatëdhjetë vjet, ka që arrijnë dhe tetëdhjetë, por, ditët që vijnë pas janë mundim dhe dhembje, se vjen dobësia dhe do të vuajmë".
Në qoftë se ne kemi tetëdhjetë apo njëqind vjet që jetojmë në asketizëm, në jetën e përjetshme nuk do të jetojmë kaq, por me mijëra vite.
Edhe pse jetojmë këtu në tokë, ne nuk përpiqemi të fitojmë gjërat e kësaj bote. Premtimet tona plotësohen në qiej ashtu si na tha vetë Perëndia. Në vend të trupit të prishur që lëmë, marrim atë të paprishur.
Prandaj le të mos mendojmë, o bij të dashur, se kemi bërë ndonjë gjë të madhe në keto vite. Nuk duhet të themi se kemi shumë kohë në asketizëm.
Apostull Pavli na thotë: "Mendoj se vuajtjet e kohës së tashme nuk ia vlejnë të barazohen me lavdinë që do të zbulohet tek ne"(8).
Madje nuk duhet të shtiremi se gjoja i mohuam gjërat e botës, kur kthejmë shikimin tonë nga ajo. Sepse edhe e gjithë toka është shumë e vogël në krahasim me qiellin.
Por, edhe sikur të kishim në pushtetin tonë të gjithë dheun dhe po të mohonim mbarë gjërat e tokës, përsëri ky veprim i yni nuk mund të barazohej me Mbretërinë e Qiejve. Sepse, ai që ka një dhrahmi dhe e flak tutje për të fituar njëqind dhrahmi të arta, e bën këtë gjë me gjithë qejf. Njëlloj edhe ai që ka gjithë botën në sundim, e mohon lehtë për hir të premtimeve më të larta. Ky njeri lë pak dhe fiton njëqindfish.
Përderisa e gjithë bota nuk ka vlerë sa qielli, ai që lë pak hektarë tokë është njëlloj sikur nuk braktis asgjë. Edhe sikur të braktisë pasuri, shtëpi dhe prona, prapë nuk duhet të mburret se bëri diçka të madhe apo të bjerë në dëshpërim dhe dhembje.
Gjithashtu le të mendojmë se, edhe pse nuk braktisëm asgjë për hir të asketizmit, më vonë do të braktisim edhe gjëra të cilat as nuk i duam, sipas fjalës së Kishtarit.
Përse pra të mos i braktisim për hir të virtytit që të fitojmë kështu Mbretërinë e Qiejve?
Për këtë arsye, etja për të fituar të mira në këtë botë të mos pushtojë asnjërin prej jush këtu.
Sepse çfarë leverdie kemi në qoftë se fitojmë gjëra që nuk mund t'i ngrejmë kur do të largohemi nga kjo botë? Përse vallë nuk përpiqemi të fitojmë ato gjëra që mund t'i mbajmë, siç janë urtësia, drejtësia, pastërtia, burrëria, dashuria dhembshuria për të varfrit, besimi në Krishtin, butësia dhe mikpritja?
Po t'i fitojmë ato këtu, do t'i gjejmë përsëri në Parajsë. Ato do të bëjnë gati vendin tonë në tokën e të urtëve.
Pra, le të jemi të bindur për këtë të vërtetë. Nga ky moment le të vendosim të mos jetojmë më me mospërfillje. Madje le të mendojmë se jemi vetëm shërbëtorë të Zotit dhe se duhet t'i shërbejmë Zotërisë tonë.
Ne nuk duhet të guxojmë të themi, se punuam dje dhe sot nuk punojmë. Nuk duhet të ndalojmë punën duke e matur mundimin tonë me çfarë bëmë në të kaluarën.
Ungjilli na thotë se, shërbëtori tregon në çdo kohë të njëjtin zell, me qëllim që t'i pëlqejë Zotërisë në çdo kohë.
Ne duhet të bëjmë të njëjtën gjë dhe le të ndjekim shembullin e shërbëtorit. Duhet ta dimë mirë se po të jemi indiferentë, Zoti nuk do të na falë për hir të viteve të shkuara. Aq më shumë do të zemërohet me ne.
Edhe në rastin e Iezekielit ndodhi e njëjta gjë. Të njëjtin pësim hoqi edhe Juda, i cili humbi për një natë mundimet e kohës së shkuar.
Pra, le të qëndrojmë të fortë në jetën asketike dhe të mos dëshpërohemi dhe ta braktisim. Zoti është bashkëpunëtori ynë sipas asaj që është shkruar në Shkrimin e Shenjtë "Të gjitha bashkëpunojnë për të mirën e atyre që e duan Perëndinë"(9).
Kurse për sa i përket largimit nga zakoni i pakujdesisë për shpirtin, duhet të kujtojmë gjithmonë vargun e shkruar nga apostull Pavli: "Përditë vdes"(10).
Sepse ne duhet të dimë se nuk do të mëkatojmë nëse çdo ditë do ta jetojmë si njerëz që kanë vdekur. Madje le të mendojmë se kjo mbrëmje është e fundit për ne. Nesër nuk do ta shohim dritën e diellit e nuk do të çohemi. Koha e jetës sonë është diçka e panjohur dhe çdo ditë vihet në lëvizje prej Përkujdesjes Hyjnore.
Nuk do të mëkatojmë dhe as do të mendojmë gjëra materiale nëse do të jetojmë kështu çdo ditë të jetës sonë. Nuk do të kemi armiqësi me njerëzit e as do të vëmë thesare të kota këtu në tokë. Do të jemi njerëz që nuk bazohen tek asnjë e mirë materiale. Duke jetuar me pritjen e vdekjes, do t'i falim të gjithë njerëzit. Brenda nesh nuk do të ushqejmë asnjë lloj dëshire për femrat. Shpirtin tonë nuk do ta ndyjë asnjë lloj dëshire tjetër, e ne do t'i përbuzim ato si gjëra që kalojnë shpejt. Të gjitha këto do t'i arrijmë duke pasur një etje për të luftuar në jetën shpirtërore dhe duke mbajtur të gjallë kujtimin e ditës së gjykimit. Sepse e shkatërrojnë dhe shpërbëjnë ëmbëlsinë e kënaqësisë, provat dhe vuajtjet e ndryshme që kalojmë. Frika që provojmë për shkak të tyre e ngre shpirtin peshë, i cili nganjëherë anohet e rrezikon të bjerë.
Le të vazhdojmë të ecim përpara dhe të fitojmë ato që janë para nesh. Ne u nisëm dhe u bëmë udhëtarë në rrugën e virtytit. Asnjë nga ne le të mos imitojë gruan e Lotit dhe të kthehet prapa për të parë.
Për të qënë më të qartë, vetë Zoti u tha nxënësve të tij: "Kush vë dorën e tij mbi parmëndë, dhe vështron prapa, nuk është i denjë për Mbretërinë e Qiejve"(11).
Fjala "vështron prapa" është mjaft e qartë. Ajo na tregon se ai që e kthen kokën, kthehet në gjërat e botës dhe në mentalitetin e saj, gjëra që më parë i braktisi.
Por ju, nuk duhet të keni frikë për virtytin dhe mos u çuditni për shkak të emrit të tij.
Sepse virtyti nuk ndodhet larg nesh. Ai nuk ekziston jashtë vetes sonë.
Virtyti arrihet dhe fitohet brenda nesh. Ne vetëm duhet ta dëshirojmë një gjë të tillë.
Po të shohim njerëzit e tjerë, ata që adhurojnë idhujt, vëmë re se emigrojnë në vende të tjera dhe kapërcejnë dete vetëm për të mësuar gjëra të reja dhe shkenca të panjohura. Por ne, për të fituar Mbretërinë e Qiejve, nuk na kërkohet të shkojmë në vende të tjera dhe të kalojmë dete.
Zoti na tha qartë qysh në fillim se: "Mbretëria e Perëndisë është brenda jush".
Pra, virtyti ka nevojë vetëm për dëshirën tonë. Ai gjendet brenda nesh, dhe arritja e tij varet nga vetja jonë.
Për njeriun, virtyti është diçka e natyrshme. Ka mbetur çdo gjë ashtu siç u bë që në fillim. Atëherë çdo gjë u bë mirë dhe me shumë saktësi.
Prandaj, Jisui i Naviut u thoshte bijve të Izraelit: "Drejtoni zemrën tuaj drejt Perëndisë Izrael" dhe Joani: "Bëni rrugët e Atij të drejta"(12).
Është diçka shumë e natyrshme për një shpirt të jetë i drejtë. Kjo është gjendja e tij e zakonshme. Por, kur kjo gjendje ndryshon dhe shpirti anon nga prirje jo të natyrshme e shtrembërohet, kemi një gjendje që quhet ligësia e shpirtit.
Sepse jemi brenda hapësirës së virtytit dhe në rrezen e tij në qoftë se anojmë në gjendjen e parë ashtu si u krijuam. Por ia vlen të gjykohemi dhe të dënohemi kur fillojmë të mendojmë të këqija si njerëz shpirtkazmë.
Do të ishte mjaft e vështirë, nëse gjithçka që ka lidhje me virtytin do të varej prej faktorëve të jashtëm. Përderisa ne morëm nga vetë Zoti një porosi të madhe, le ta ruajmë veten tonë të pastër prej çdo lloj mendimi të lig. Duhet të punojmë, që kur të vijë Zoti, ta njohë krijesën e Tij duke e gjetur ashtu si e krijoi.
Që zemërimi të mos vendosë tiraninë e tij të egër mbi ne, duhet të përpiqemi dhe të luftojmë. Nuk duhet të lejojmë as dëshirat e këqija të na pushtojnë zemrën. Sepse në Shkrimin e Shenjtë është shkruar: "Zemërimi i njeriut nuk punon drejtësinë e Perëndisë" dhe "Dëshirimi si të mbarset, pjell faj edhe faji si të bëhet, pjell vdekje".
"Do të ndodhemi gjithmonë zgjuar nëse jetojmë kështu dhe çdonjë duhet të ruajë si rojë zemrën e tij", - ashtu si është shkruar në Shkrimin e Shenjtë.
Sepse armiq kemi demonët e ligj dhe tinëzarë, të cilët janë të frikshëm dhe shkaktarë të çdo lloj të keqeje. Duhet të luftojmë kundër tyre me të gjitha forcat ashtu si na mësoi apostull Pavli: "të luftojmë jo kundër gjakut dhe mishit, por kundër urdhrave, kundër pushteteve, kundër mbretërive të errësirës së kësaj jete, kundër frymërave të liga në qiellorët"(13). Ata, kur ndodhen larg nesh, bëjnë një zhurmë të madhe për të na trembur sipër kokës sonë. Po të shohim midis tyre, ka përçarje dhe ndarje, të cilat janë shumë serioze. Në biseda të tjera, mund të flasim me shumë hollësi rreth shumëllojshmërisë së tyre dhe natyrës përkatëse. Tani për tani na intereson të mësojmë rreth planeve dinake të tyre, që ata na vënë si grackë në udhën tonë.
Pikë së pari demonët edhe pse janë ata që janë, nuk ishin kështu që në fillim. Sepse Perëndia nuk krijoi asgjë të keqe. Sigurisht ata u krijuan të mirë. Por filluan të zvarriten dhe të vijnë vërdallë në tokë, pasi ranë poshtë nga kjo dituri e lartë hyjnore. Ata i mashtruan idhujtarët me anën e fantazisë dhe miteve të ndryshme. Demonët bëjnë gjithçka të shtyrë nga smira për të na penguar ne të krishterëve të ngjitemi aty, prej nga u rrëzuan ata.
E gjithë përpjekja e tyre ka si qëllim të na pengojë ne, që të vazhdojmë ngritjen tonë shpirtërore drejt qiejve. Një njeri arrin të kuptojë e të njohë gjithçka që ka të bëjë me ata, vetëm pasi të ketë marrë dhuratën e dallimit të së keqes dhe të së mirës. Do të kuptojmë me qartësi se cilët janë më pak të këqij dhe cilët janë më të ligj.
Do të shohim cilat janë punët e tyre të veçanta. Si do të mundim dhe t'i dëbojmë larg shpirtit tonë. Marifetet e tyre janë të panumërta. Apostull Pavli na e shfaq shumë qartë këtë fakt dhe e di nga përvoja kur shkruan në letrat e tij: "Jemi në dijeni edhe për mendimet e tyre"(14).
Ne kemi si detyrë të ndihmojmë njëri-tjetrin për të ndrequr gabimet falë përvojës dhe luftës që bëmë e në saje të tundimeve me të cilat na goditën demonët.
Do t'ju flas tani si babai fëmijëve të tij, meqenëse kam përvojë vetjake nga kjo luftë me demonët. Ata përpiqen t'u prishin punë të krishterëve dhe u ngrehin kurthe kur shohin se ata e në veçanti murgjit punojnë e përparojnë. Kurthet e tyre janë mendimet e këqija.
Ne nuk duhet të kemi frikë, sepse mashtrimet e tyre largohen menjëherë kur ne lutemi, kreshmojmë dhe kur besimin tek Zoti e kemi të palëkundur.
Megjithëse ata munden, kjo gjë nuk do të thotë se e ndalojnë luftën e tyre kundër të krishterëve. Fillojnë prapë të ngrejnë kurthe dhe vënë në zbatim plane më tinëzare. Ligësia e tyre është më e madhe se më parë.
Ata godasin përsëri me mënyra të tjera. Përpiqen të na trembin duke na shfaqur pamje me anën e fantazisë. Në qoftë se shohin se nuk arritën dot të na joshin e të na zhysin në llum me anën e ndonjë kënaqësie të ndyrë, shndërrohen dhe marrin pamje të ndryshme. Herë bëhen si gra dhe herë si zvarranikë apo bisha të frikshme. Shndërrohen edhe në ushtri të mëdha, të gatshme për të shkatërruar çdo gjë që u del përpara.
Por këto vizione zhduken shpejt, sepse nuk janë gjë. Prandaj të mos kemi frikë e të mos tërhiqemi para këtyre fantazive të çmendura.
Për më tepër ne kemi si ndihmë të madhe në këtë luftë besimin tek Zoti dhe shenjën e kryqit.
Demonët janë të guximshëm dhe nuk ngurrojnë në asnjë lloj pune. Ata përpiqen të hyjnë tinëzisht në shpirt prej një dere tjetër, nëse këto marifete nuk dolën të suksesshme.
Ata nisin të shtiren se gjoja shohin përtej gjërave dhe se parashikojnë ato çka do të ngjasin më vonë. Demonët arrijnë deri në majë të çatisë dhe me gjërësinë e tyre mbulojnë tërë dhomën duke dashur të shfaqen të mëdhenj. Ata duan të mashtrojnë besimtarët që nuk munden t'i hedhin poshtë me mendime të këqija. Prandaj përdorin çmenduritë e fantazisë.
Por, kur shohin se shpirti është i siguruar mirë me besimin dhe shpresën e mendjes kthehen te kryetari i tyre. Andoni thoshte se shpeshherë demonët shfaqen të tillë ashtu si Zoti i shfaqi Jobit djallin duke i thënë:
"Sytë e tij janë si shkëlqimi i mëngjesit. Nga goja e tij dalin flakë zjarri që të djegin dhe shpërthejnë shkëndija. Nga vrimat e hundës del tym i njëjtë me atë të qymyrit(15). Kryetari i demonëve paraqitet i tillë që të na tmerrojë. Ai nxjerr nga goja fjalë të mëdha që u ngjajnë fjalëve të Zotit kur i foli Jobit: 'Ai e konsideronte hekurin si kashtë dhe bronzin si një copë dru të ngrënë prej krimbave. Ai e bën humnerën të ziejë si një tenxhere dhe detin e shndërron në një moçal'. Pastaj merr vargjet e profetit Isaia dhe thotë: 'Dora ime ka kapur si një çerdhe zogjsh gjithë botën mbarë dhe të gjitha pasuritë e saj. Demonët premtojnë dhe gëzohen për këto gjëra duke u mburrur dhe dëshirojnë të mashtrojnë Perëndi-dashësit"(16).
Por ne besimtarët nuk duhet të frikësohemi fare. Nuk duhet të dëgjojmë zërin e Djallit. Ai nuk thotë kurrë të vërtetën dhe vetëm gënjen. Duhet të dimë vëllezër, se Zoti ynë e poshtëroi duke e mundur njëherë e mirë. Prandaj ai flet të tilla gjëra, sepse nuk ka kurrfarë fuqie.
Madje është e caktuar që ai së bashku me shokët e tij të shtypet nga ne të krishterët si akrep apo si gjarpër.
Jeta jonë këtu në tokë kalon duke luftuar me të ligun. Kjo është prova më e mirë për të njohur të vërtetën. Sepse djalli nuk mundet dot të na pengojë as në ushtrimin tonë. Ai gënjen kur premton se do të zhdukte detin prej faqes së dheut. Madje nuk mund të më pengojë as mua që flas. Ai gënjen në çdo gjë dhe të mos kemi frikë nga vizionet e tij imagjinare të rreme. Prandaj nuk duhet t'i kushtojmë kurrfarë rëndësie, sepse drita që shfaqet në vizionet nuk është aspak një dritë e vërtetë. Ajo është flaka e përgatitur për ata në ferr. Ata i tundojnë njerëzit me gjërat që do të heqin vetë në ferr, për t'i trembur. Padyshim demonët shfaqen realisht, por nuk rrinë për një kohë të gjatë kështu. Ata nuk kanë cënuar asnjë nga njerëzit besimtarë. Demonët janë të ngjashëm me zjarrin që do t'i presë në ferr.
Të gjitha përpjekjet e tyre janë të kota dhe dështojnë me hirin e Krishtit. Prandaj edhe ne në këtë rast nuk duhet të na pushtojë frika.
Demonët marrin pamje të ndryshme si dinakë që janë. Ata shndërrohen në gjëra të ndryshme.
Shumë herë ata shtiren, gjoja psalin dhe kujtojnë vargje nga Shkrimi i Shenjtë.
Shpesh ndodh që ata të përsërisin me ne ato që lexojmë, njëlloj sikur të dëgjohej një jehonë.
Herë të tjera na çojnë për lutje, ndërsa ne ndodhemi në gjumë. Që të na pengojnë të flemë, ata e përsërisin këtë gjë vazhdimisht.
Ka raste që ata marrin pamjen e murgjve të ndryshëm. Fillojnë të flasin në mënyrë shpirtërore që të mashtrojnë ata që dëgjojnë. Pastaj, nëse arrijnë të kenë sukses, marrin me vete ata që mashtrojnë.
Nuk duhet t'u kushtojmë rëndësi këshillave të tyre. Ata na thonë të mos flemë fare apo të mos hamë. Ata i bëjnë këto gjëra me një qëllim të vetëm: të dëshpërojnë murgjit e të thonë gjoja më pas se i gjithë asketizmi i tyre ishte një gjë e kotë.
Me faktin se gjoja jeta murgërore na qenka diçka e kotë, ata duan t'i trullosin njerëzit. Demonët dëshirojnë t'u ngulitin në mendje se kjo gjë është e lodhshme. Ata pengojnë ata njerëz, që i lufton vetë jeta e tyre. Profeti i dërguar nga Zoti vajton për ata duke u thënë:
"Mjerë ata që u japin të pijnë të afërmve të tyre helm derisa t'i trullosin"(17).
Sepse veprimet dhe fjalët e tyre të kthejnë prej rrugës së mirë të virtytit.
Zoti i pengonte dhe i qortonte ata kur pohonin "Ti je Biri i Perëndisë" edhe pse thoshin të vërtetën. Sepse ekzistonte rreziku që së bashku me të vërtetën ata të mbillnin ligësinë e tyre. Zoti e bëri këtë gjë për të na dhënë shembullin se nuk duhet t'u kushtojmë kujdes demonëve edhe në qoftë se na flasin për gjëra të vërteta.
Ndërsa ne kemi Shkrimin e Shenjtë, mendoj se është e padrejtë që të marrim mësime nga i ligu. Ai nuk qëndroi në vendin ku ishte, por bëri të tjera gjëra në vend të atyre që duhet të bënte. Zoti, kur flet me anën e vargjeve, e ndalon të flasë pikërisht për këtë arsye. Por të pabesit Perëndia i thotë: "Çfarë të drejte ke ti të përmendësh Ligjet e mia dhe të mbash në gojë dhiatën time?"(18).
Demonët shtiren dhe krijojnë turbullira. Ata flasin dhe bëjnë gjithçka për t'i mashtruar besimtarët.
Qeshin, tallen si budallenj dhe godasin. Por nëse nuk u jep rëndësi, atëherë nisin të qajnë dhe vajtojnë sepse janë të mundur.
Zoti si Perëndi u vuri të gjithë demonëve një fre. Ne, duke njohur shembullin e shenjtorëve, le t'u rezistojmë njëlloj si ata dhe le të imitojmë burrërinë e tyre. Duke parë ligësinë e demonëve shenjtorët thoshin: "Sa kohë që i pabesi rri para meje, kam qëndruar i heshtur dhe i qetë, i jam përmbajtur pikërisht së mirës"(19) dhe përsëri "Po, jam si një i shurdhër që nuk dëgjon dhe një memec që nuk e hap gojën. Po, jam si një njeri që nuk dëgjon dhe që nuk mund të përgjigjet me gojën e tij"(20).
Ata janë të huaj, prandaj nuk duhet t'i dëgjojmë.
Madje edhe sikur të na çojnë për t'u lutur dhe të na flasin për të kreshmuar, nuk duhet t'i dëgjojmë. Sytë tanë t'i përqendrojmë tek qëllimi i asketizmës e të mos mashtrohemi prej atyre që çdo gjë e bëjnë me dinakëri.
Edhe në qoftë se duket se ata po vijnë me inat të madh për të luftuar apo na kërcënojnë, përsëri nuk duhet të frikësohemi. Nuk munden të na bëjnë ndonjë të keqe përveç faktit që na kërcënojnë.
Deri këtu ju fola shkurtimisht rreth atyre. Tani jam gati t'ju flas më gjatë dhe më me hollësi. Kujtimi i këtyre gjërave është i dobishëm për shpëtimin tonë.
Fuqia e djallit ra me ardhjen e Zotit tonë në tokë. Por, edhe pse ai u mund dhe është i pafuqishëm, si tiran që është, nuk rri dot pa kryer të ligën. Vazhdon ende të kërcënojë me fjalë. Secili nga ne duke u menduar rreth këtij fakti mundet t'i urrejë demonët. Ne do të mundeshim t'u shmangeshim dhe të fshiheshim prej tyre vetëm nëse ata do të kishin një trup të ngjashëm me trupin tonë. Ata do të na dëmtonin vetëm në rast se do të na gjenin.
Por ata munden të hyjnë në shtëpinë tonë dhe nëse dyert janë të mbyllura, përderisa nuk kanë trup material. Madje ata dhe kryetari i tyre jetojnë të ndarë në ajër. Janë të mbushur plot me dëshira të këqija dhe të gatshëm për të bërë të liga, ashtu si tha Shpëtimtari ynë "ai ishte vrasës që nga fillimi"(21).
Megjithatë jetojmë e jo vetëm jetojmë, por edhe e luftojmë të ligun.
Çdo ditë që kalon, bindemi më shumë se demonët nuk kanë asnjë lloj fuqie. Por sigurisht, ata nuk i pengon vendi për të bërë të ligën. Për të na hidhëruar, nuk na konsiderojnë si miq të tyre.
Nuk janë mirëdashës, dhe duan që ne të mos ndreqemi. Madje janë shumë dinakë dhe nuk u intereson gjë tjetër përveçse shkatërrimit tonë.
Por nuk bëjnë gjë tjetër, veçse kërcënojnë meqë nuk kanë fuqi. Nuk do të vononin shumë për të bërë keq nëse do ta kishin këtë mundësi.
Ata, meqenëse kanë shumë dëshirë për të bërë keq, do të vepronin rrufeshëm.
Ja pra, ne po flasim në këtë takim kundër tyre. Ata e dinë mirë se kur ne përparojmë në jetën shpirtërore, munden dhe u humbet çdo lloj e drejte. Por po të kishin fuqi, nuk do të linin të jetonte asnjë të krishterë, "Mëkatari ka urrejtje të madhe për besimin tek Perëndia"(22).
Por ata nuk bëjnë gjë përveçse plagosin veten e tyre. E dimë se janë të pafuqishëm dhe nuk realizohet asgjë prej kërcënimeve që thonë. Le ta mendojmë edhe këtë me qëllim që të mos trembemi.
Po të kishin fuqi, nuk do të krijonin pamje fantastike. Ata nuk do të gjenin me mijëra marifete duke ndërruar vazhdimisht formë.
Do të mjaftonte vetëm një prej tyre për të bërë të keqen. Madje nuk vonon të ushtrojë pushtetin ai që e ka në dorë atë. Nuk ka nevojë të përdorë një i fortë fantazma apo të frikësojë me anën e thirrjes së turmave të egërsuara. Në qoftë se ka pushtet, ai vepron sipas vullnetit të tij.
Por demonët luajnë njëlloj si në teatër meqë nuk kanë fuqi. Ata marrin forma të ndryshme dhe frikësojnë fëmijët me fantazma dhe gjëra të tjera.
Për të gjitha këto, mendoj se duhet t'i përbuzim e se janë të denjë për këtë gjë.
Sepse engjëlli i dërguar nga Perëndia kundër asirianëve nuk kishte nevojë të përdorte zhurma, skena fantazmash apo goditje dhe britma. Por e përdori pushtetin e tij me qetësi duke vrarë menjëherë njëqind e tetëdhjetë e pesë mijë njerëz.
Ndërsa demonët janë shumë të dobët. Por vazhdojnë të na trembin me fantazma.
Mundet që dikush nga ju të analizojë jetën e Jobit dhe të thotë me vete: "O Zot, përse Jobi vuajti kaq shumë?!"
Le ta dijë mirë se nuk ishte djalli ai që torturonte Jobin. Perëndia ishte Ai që e dorëzoi tek djalli për ta provuar. Meqenëse djalli nuk mundte t'i bënte Jobit ndonjë të ligë, ai i kërkoi lejë Perëndisë. Vetëm kështu e luftoi Jobin. Ja pra, edhe një tjetër provë për dobësinë e armikut. Ai, përballë një njeriu të vetëm të virtytshëm, nuk mundi të vinte në jetë planin e tij.
Po ta kishte vetë ne dorë këtë mundësi, nuk do të kërkonte lejë.
Kjo kërkesë që ai i bëri Zotit jo vetëm një herë, por edhe për herë të dytë, na tregon qartë dobësinë dhe sëmundjen e
tij.
Por as kafshët e Jobit nuk do të pësonin gjë pa lejën e Zotit. Pra është shumë i natyrshëm fakti që ai nuk mundej dot t'i bënte gjë Jobit. Madje nuk pati pushtet as mbi tufën e derrave, sepse ashtu si na thotë Ungjilli "Luti Zotin duke i thënë: lejona ne të futemi tek ajo tufë derrash"(23).
Por nëse demonët nuk kanë fuqi as mbi derrat, nuk mund të mendohet se kanë mbi njerëzit që u krijuan sipas "ikonës së Perëndisë" .
Pra, ne duhet të kemi frikë vetëm Perëndinë. Ndërsa demonët, më mirë të mos i llogarisim fare. Nuk duhet të ndiejmë asnjë lloj frike prej tyre. Për sa kohë që ata bëjnë punërat e tyre, ne duhet të fuqizojmë luftën tonë kundër tyre. Jeta e mirë dhe besimi në Perëndinë janë armë shumë të fuqishme kundër demonëve.
Demonët kanë shumë frikë kreshmën, agripninë e asketëve, lutjen, butësinë, qetësinë, varfërinë, mungesën e lavdidashjes, përulësinë, lëmoshën, mospatjen inat dhe mbi të gjitha shpresëtarinë ndaj Zotit. Prandaj bëjnë çdo gjë që kanë në dorë, që të mos ekzistojnë ata që i mundin. E dinë fare mirë se sa shumë hir u dha Shpëtimtari besimtarëve "Ja ju dhashë pushtet të shkelni përmbi gjarpërinj, akrepa dhe mbi çdo pushtet të armikut"(24).


*  *  *


Asnjë të mos besojë nëse fillojnë dhe thonë ato që do të ndodhin së afërmi.
Shumë herë na sjellin lajme për gjëra që kanë ndodhur, më shpejt se sa vëllezërit, që vijnë tek ne për të na lajmëruar.
Është shumë e vërtetë që vijnë për vizita. Këtë nuk e bëjnë prej dëshirës së madhe për të na ndihmuar, por të na detyrojnë të besojmë në profecitë e tyre demoniake.
Pastaj i shkatërrojnë njerëzit që i bindin për t'u besuar vizioneve të tyre. Prandaj duhet të mos u kushtojmë vëmendje dhe t'i dëbojmë kur fillojnë të flasin, sepse nuk kemi nevojë për ata. Çfarë gjëje të habitshme kanë, përderisa ata mund të shohin si qenie të patrup udhëtarë dhe vijnë pastaj të na lajmërojnë të parët?
Edhe një kalorës mund të vijë të na sjellë një lajm para atij që ecën më këmbë. Prandaj, nuk është për t'u çuditur për këtë fakt kaq të rëndomtë.
Por nuk paranjohin asgjë nga ato që nuk ndodhën. Perëndia vetëm njeh gjithçka para se ajo të lindë.
Kurse demonët sapo shohin diçka, vijnë si hajdutët të parët dhe e transmetojnë tek të tjerët.
Bisedën dhe këtë mbledhje që po bëjmë, ata kushedi se sa vetave do t'ua zbulojnë para se t'ua bëjmë të njohur vetë të tjerëve.
Këtë gjë edhe një fëmijë që rend më tepër se një udhëtar i thyer në moshë, mund ta bëjë fare lehtë.
Kjo që them ka këtë kuptim: "Nëse një njeri mendon të niset nga Thebaida apo një qytet tjetër, demonët do ta marrin vesh se ai do të niset para se të lëvizë. Para se ky njeri të mbërrijë në vendin për ku ishte nisur, demonët vrapojnë dhe lajmërojnë të parët. Me të vërtetë udhëtari arrin pas disa ditësh. Por demonët nuk mundën të përgënjeshtronin dot lajmin kur udhëtarët u kthyen e ndërruan mendje, para se të arrinin në qytet".
Në të njëjtën mënyrë shpesh thonë një mal me llafe për ujërat e lumit. Në viset e Etiopisë bien shumë rreshje. Ata e dinë se lumi fryhet prej tyre, dhe paralajmërojnë përmbytjen para se uji të vijë në Egjipt.
Këtë gjë edhe njerëzit do të ishin në gjendje ta parathonin. Le të kujtojmë këtu rojën që Davidi e kishte vendosur në një vend të lartë për të parë se çfarë bëhej në shtetin e tij. Ky njeri nuk thoshte përpara të tjerëve gjërat që ende nuk kishin ndodhur, por lajmëronte ato që ishin kryer gjatë rrugës.
Edhe demonët preferojnë të bëjnë të njëjtën gjë. Ata u japin njoftime të tjereve vetëm për t'i mashtruar. Por nëse Përkujdesja Hyjnore mendon diçka tjetër për ujërat e lumit, apo për udhëtarët, sepse është në fuqinë e saj, atëherë demonët thanë gënjeshtra dhe ata që i dëgjuan, u mashtruan. Për këtë arsye u ngritën vendet ku hidhnin fall idhujtarët. Në këtë mënyrë u mashtruan njerëzit në kohërat e shkuara prej demonëve.
Por tani mashtrimit i erdhi fundi. Sepse erdhi Zoti që i shkatërroi ata, së bashku me ligësinë e tyre.
Ata vetë nuk njohin asgjë. Ata shohin si hajdutët gjëra tek të tjerët dhe i shtrembërojnë.
Madje ata mendojnë vetëm zhvillimin e gjërave. Nuk e dinë se çfarë do të ndodhë në të ardhmen.
Prandaj asnjë njeri nuk duhet t'i admirojë edhe nëse e gjejnë ndonjëherë të vërtetën. Sepse edhe mjekët kur shohin tek një njeri simptomat e një sëmundjeje kur kanë përvojë, shumë herë flasin për zhvillimin e saj duke gjykuar saktë.
Kapitenët e anijeve dhe bujqit, të mësuar me vëzhgimin e kushteve atmosferike, parathonë ardhjen e një moti të keq apo të mirë.
Asnjë nuk mund të thotë se ata i bëjnë këto parashikime me anën e Ndriçimit Hyjnor. Ne e dimë se kjo gjë bëhet në saje të përvojës dhe ushtrimit për një kohë të gjatë.
Kështu asnjë njeri të mos i admirojë demonët që bëjnë të njëjtën gjë duke renditur arsyetime të pafund.
Sepse çfarë vlere kanë këto gjëra për ata që i dëgjojnë, domethënë të njohin disa ditë para ato që do të ngjajnë më
pas?
Apo çfarë dobie na sjell nxitimi ynë të mësojnë disa gjëra edhe në qoftë se djalli i njeh ato me të vërtetë?
Kjo gjë nuk na afron me virtytin dhe nuk është aspak shenjë e një karakteri të mirë.
Asnjë prej nesh nuk gjykohet nga Perëndia, pse nuk i paranjohu ngjarjet dhe gjërat. Asnjë nuk lumërohet, se i mësoi dhe i njohu.
Çdonjëri do të gjykohet në këtë gjë.
"Domethënë, nëse mbajti besimin e tij dhe ruajti porositë e Perëndisë".
Nuk duhet të përkujdesemi dhe të mos lodhemi për këto, domethënë që të parathemi gjëra që do të ndodhin. Le t'i pëlqejmë Perëndisë me jetën tonë të kujdesshme.
Duhet të lutemi, jo duke i kërkuar Perëndisë paranjohjen e gjërave të ardhshme dhe as pagën e asketizmit tonë, por le të jetë Perëndia bashkëpunëtori ynë në fitoren kundër djallit. Le të pastrojmë mendjen tonë vazhdimisht, nëse ndodh që Ai të na falë hirin e parashikimit.
Sepse unë besoj, se shpirti i pastër kudo që ndodhet, kur bëhet përtejshikues, shikon më shumë dhe më tepër se sa demonët. Ai ka Zotin që i zbulon gjithçka. I tillë ishte shpirti i Eliseut kur shikonte ngjarjet në lidhje me Jeseun.


*  *  *

Kur demonët vijnë natën pranë jush për të folur për gjërat e ardhshme apo për t'u thënë se ne jemi shenjtorë, ata gënjejnë për t'ju mashtruar.
Edhe po të lavdërojnë asketizmin tuaj dhe ju thurrin himne, përsëri mos i dëgjoni.
Mos i dëgjoni edhe mos i mirëprisni. Vulosni veten tuaj dhe shtëpinë me shenjën e Kryqit dhe lutuni.
Atëherë do t'i shikoni të zhduken. Ata janë zemërvegjël dhe e kanë shumë frikë kryqin e Zotit, sepse Zoti i shkatërroi pikërisht me këtë shenjë.
Mos kini frikë, mos ngrini prej tmerrit edhe nëse këmbëngulin më tej me pafytyrësi dhe vallëzojnë. Mos u gënjeni kur t'ju shfaqin skena fantastike, duke u paraqitur se gjoja janë të mirë.
Eshtë e lehtë për një njeri të kuptojë praninë e të mirëve ose të ligjve, Perëndia u dhuron njerëzve këtë dhuratë për hir të dashurisë së Tij.
E dimë se kur të drejtët na shfaqen, prania nuk krijon turbullim. Ata nuk thërresin dhe nuk ngrenë zërin. Kjo gjë ndodh me qetësi. Shpirti e ndien menjëherë këtë prani dhe mbushet i gjithi me guxim, ngazëllim dhe gëzim.
Zoti është gëzimi ynë dhe fuqia e Perëndisë Atë është me ne. Mendimet gjatë këtyre vegimeve vazhdojnë të mbeten të qeta dhe të paturbulluara.
Njeriu mund të shohë edhe engjëjt në ato çaste. Shpirti i tij ndriçohet prej dritës së Perëndisë. Brenda shpirtit ndizen flakë dëshirat për gjërat hyjnore, që kanë lidhje me jetën e ardhshme dhe njeriu dëshiron të bashkohet me shenjtorët në qoftë se do të kishte mundësi të ndiqte ata.
Shenjtorët me mirësinë e tyre zbojnë larg frikën prej shpirtrave të besimtarëve që frikësohen gjatë këtyre vegimeve. Ata veprojnë njëlloj si Gabrieli veproi me Zaharian. Ata i ngjajnë engjëllit, që u shfaq para grave miroprurëse dhe engjëllit që u tha barinjve "Mos kini frikë"(25). Kjo frikë buron nga vetëdija e pranisë së gjërave qiellore, dhe jo prej dobësisë së shpirtit.
E tillë është pra prania e shenjtorëve. Në kundërshtim me sa thamë, sulmi dhe pamja që paraqitet në mendjen tonë gjatë vizioneve demoniake është e mbushur plot me zhurma, britma e me tinguj të frikshëm. Prej këtyre shkaktohet ligështia e shpirtit, turbullimi dhe pështjellimi i mendimeve, melankolia, urrejtja kundër murgjve, përbuzja, hidhërimi, kujtimi i të afërmëve dhe frika e vdekjes. Pastaj këtë gjendje e pasojnë dëshirimet e liga, indiferenca për virtytin dhe karakteri i paqëndrueshëm.
Në qoftë se kjo frikë largohet përnjëherë nga shpirti juaj kur shikoni vegime dhe vendin e saj e zë ngazëllimi dhe hareja e shpirtit, zelli i zjarrtë për gjëra shpirtërore e fuqi të reja, paqja e mendimeve, burrëria dhe dashuria për Perëndinë, atëherë keni kurajë. Lutuni. Sepse gëzimi dhe gjendja e mirë e shpirtit tregojnë shenjtërinë e asaj ore. Kështu ngazëllohej Abrahami kur pa Zotin. Joani "kërceu prej gëzimit"(26) në barkun e nënës së tij kur dëgjoi zërin e Hyjlindëses Mari.
Dijeni mirë se u është paraqitur pamja e demonëve të ligj kur ndieni kërcënimin e vdekjes. Ata që duan të ngjallin frikë me zhurma e pamje të llahtarshme janë demonët e shkatërrimit.


*  *  *


Madje është mirë ta dini edhe këtë gjë. Kur shpirti qëndron për një kohë të gjatë në frikë, atëherë armiqtë kanë zënë vend dhe nuk largohen. Sepse demonët nuk mundën dot ta nxjerrin frikën larg prej shpirtit, si bëri Kryeengjëlli Gabriel me Marinë e Zaharian dhe engjëlli tek gratë miroprurëse brenda varrit të Zotit.
Demonët, kur shohin njerëz që tremben, i shpeshtojnë vegimet e tyre, që t'i tmerrojnë akoma më tepër.
Pastaj fillojnë të tallen dhe u thonë njerëzve që kanë pushtuar: "Tani bini në gjunjë dhe na nderoni".
Në këtë mënyrë mashtruan idhujtarët dhe kështu u konsideruan gjoja si Perëndi para tyre.
Por Zoti nuk na la ne që të mashtrohemi prej djallit. Ai e qortoi, kur djalli e tundoi Atë vetë në shkretëtirë dhe i tha: "Shporru Satan, sepse është shkruar: 'Adhuro Zotin, Perëndinë tënd dhe shërbeji Atij".
Prandaj duhet të përbuzim djallin sa më shumë që mundemi për hir të këtyre gjërave. Sepse, Zoti për ne tha ato fjalë që demonët të dërrmohen duke dëgjuar fjalë të tilla në emrin e Zotit, i Cili i qortoi në këtë mënyrë.
Nuk duhet të lavdërohet gjithashtu një njeri, as atëherë kur dëbon demonë. Nuk duhet të mbajë kryet lart, as për shërimet që bën. Madje nuk duhet të admirojmë atë që ka fuqinë të nxjerrë demonë dhe të poshtërojmë atë që nuk e ka një gjë të tillë.
Le të kërkojmë të mësojmë mirë jetën asketike të të tjerëve ose ta imitojmë dhe të dëshirojmë me zell ta arrijmë.
Bërja e mrekullive nuk është diçka që varet prej nesh. Kjo është punë e Shpëtimtarit që u tha nxënësve të tij: "Mos u gëzoni po t'ju nënshtrohen frymërat, por gëzohuni më shumë se emrat tuaj janë shkruar në qiell"(27).
Fakti që emrat tuaj janë shkruar në qiell, është dëshmi e virtytit dhe e jetës suaj.
Por, dhurata e dëbimit të demonëve është në duart e Shpëtimtarit, i Cili e dhuron aty ku Ai dëshiron.
Ai u përgjigjet atyre që mburren për mrekullitë dhe jo për virtytin dhe që thonë: "O Zot, o Zot, a nuk profetizuam në emrin tënd? A nuk i dëbuam demonët në emrin tënd? A nuk kemi bërë shumë vepra të fuqishme në emrin tënd?"(28) me këto fjalë: "Me të vërtetë unë nuk ju kam parë".
Duhet të lutemi me shpirt që të fitojmë hirin e dallimit të frymërave dhe si është shkruar: "të mos i besojmë çdo lloj fryme"(29).
Doja pra të mjaftohesha vetëm me këto që sapo thashë dhe të heshtja. Por vendosa t'ju tregoj edhe diçka tjetër, që të mos mendoni se ju flas me shtirje dhe hipokrizi. Gjërat që ju tregoj i kam prej përvojës dhe jetës sime. Edhe pse mund të dukem si i pamend, dua t'ju flas për të gjitha marifetet e të ligut. Zoti që më dëgjon, e njeh mirë drejtësinë e zemrës sime. Ai e di se po ju flas për t'ju nxitur në udhën e virtytit dhe jo të mburrem para jush për arritjet të mia. Pra po ju flas për hir të dashurisë që kam për ju.
Sa herë më lavdëruan demonët dhe unë i mallkova në emrin e Zotit. Me dhjetëra herë më parafolën për përmbytjet që shkaktonte Nili dhe unë u thashë: "Përse ju intereson kjo juve. Mos u merrni me këto punë".
Njëherë erdhën dhe më rrethuan nga të katër anët si ushtarë të armatosur.
Njëherë tjetër, e mbushën vendin ku rrija plot me gjarpërinj dhe kafshë të egra. Por unë psala: "Disa kanë besim te qerret, të tjerët te kuajt, por ne do të kujtojmë emrin e Zotit Perëndisë tonë".
Kështu ata u mundën prej Zotit me anën e lutjes. Një herë tjetër erdhën në errësirën e natës duke marrë pamje fantazmash dhe thoshin: "Andon, kemi ardhur për të të ndriçuar".
Por unë i mbylla sytë dhe lutesha, kurse drita e rreme u zhduk pëmjëherë.
Pas disa muajsh ata erdhën përsëri tek unë dhe filluan të flasin me vargje të Shkrimit të Shenjtë. Unë nuk dëgjoja si një i shurdhër.
Njëherë tjetër, kur unë isha duke u lutur, ata bënë një tërmet në të gjithë manastirin.
Pastaj erdhën përsëri duke fishkëllyer dhe bërë zhurmë. Por, kur më panë të psalja dhe të lutesha i shtrirë, filluan menjëherë të qajnë dhe të vajtojnë. Ishin dërrmuar komplet dhe nuk u mbetej më pikë fuqie. Unë lavdërova Zotin, që përuli guximin dhe inatin e tyre.
Njëherë m'u shfaq një demon dhe guxoi të më thoshte: "Unë jam fuqia e Perëndisë. Unë jam Përkujdesja Hyjnore. Çfarë, dëshiron të të fal?".
Unë thirra atëherë kundër tij, duke shqiptuar emrin e Zotit dhe u përpoqa ta godas. Mua m'u duk se e godita. Ai u zhduk përnjëherë së bashku me të gjithë demonët që kishte pranë. Njëherë erdhi me pamje murgu dhe ndërsa unë isha duke kreshmuar, ai duke mbajtur bukë në dorë gjoja për të mirën time, më këshillonte: "Ha dhe boll u mundove kaq shumë. Edhe ti njeri je dhe mund të sëmuresh".
Unë e kuptova marifetin e tij dhe u çova për t'u lutur. Ai nuk duroi dhe u zhduk menjëherë. Ai më shfaqi shumë herë ar të gënjeshtërt në shkretëtirë, që unë të zgjatja dorën dhe të merrja. Por unë psalja kundër tij dhe ai zhdukej.
Demonët më plagosën shumë herë, por unë thosha: "Kush do të na ndajë nga dashuria e Krishtit"(30). Ata ndoshta plagoseshin midis tyre. Sigurisht nuk isha unë ai që i dërrmoja, por Zoti që thotë: "Pashë satananë të binte prej qiellit si vetëtimë".
Unë, bijtë e mi, kujtoj vargun e Apostullit që thotë: "I ktheva përmbi veten time" që të mësoni edhe ju të mos ligështoheni para engjëjve djallëzorë.


*   *   *


Meqenëse duke ju treguar këto gjëra u bëra jo i urtë, pranojini edhe këto që do t'ju them që të jeni të sigurt dhe të mos keni frikë. Besomëni, sepse nuk ju gënjej.
Njëherë dikush trokiti te dera e manastirit.
Unë dola jashtë dhe pashë një njeri të gjatë dhe të hollë.
-Cili je ti?
- Unë jam satanai, - u përgjigj.
- Për çfarë arsye ndodhesh këtu? - e pyeta unë pastaj.
- Përse më akuzojnë pa të drejtë të krishterët dhe murgjit? - pyeti ai. - Përse më mallkojnë çdo orë dhe çast pa pushim?
- Po ti, përse nuk i lë të qetë? - i thashë unë.
- Nuk jam unë ai që i ngacmoj, - u përgjigj ai, - ata bien vetë në ngasje dhe tundime. Unë tani nuk kam më fuqi. Nuk kam më asnjë qytet nën pushtetin tim, sepse kudo ka të krishterë madje edhe shkretëtira u mbush plot me murgj. Le të shikojnë veten e tyre dhe të mos më akuzojnë më pa të drejtë.
Atëherë duke admiruar Hirin e Zotit thashë: "Edhe pse je gjithmonë gënjeshtar dhe nuk flet kurrë të vërtetën, me atë që the tani, zbulove pa dashje të vërtetën. Sepse Krishti me ardhjen e Tij të mori të gjithë fuqinë. Ai pasi të mundi, të zhveshi në të gjitha gjërat".
Ai u zhduk menjëherë sapo dëgjoi emrin e Shpëtimtarit, sepse nuk mundej dot ta duronte zjarrin e Tij. Përderisa djalli e pohon vetë se është i pafuqishëm, ne duhet ta poshtërojmë dhe të mos i kushtojmë kurrfarë rëndësie atij dhe demonëve të tij.
Armiku me qentë e tij bën këto ligësi që ju thashë më parë. Ne, pra, që mësuam dobësinë e tyre mund t'i injorojmë shumë lehtë.
Nuk duhet të mashtrohemi për shkak të luftës së demonëve dhe të themi: "Ndoshta unë nuk e duroj dot këtë barrë. Ah, se mos vjen demoni dhe më mposht. Mos vallë shfaqet papritmas dhe më tmerron".
Le të mos ruajmë mendime të tilla në mendje. Nuk duhet të dëshpërohemi aq sa dukemi si të humbur. Përkundrazi duhet të shfaqemi të gëzuar dhe të guximshëm, njëlloj sikur të jemi të shpëtuar.
Le të mendojmë se Zoti është me ne, "Ai që shkatërroi dhe dërrmoi pushtetin e demonëve".
Gjithmonë të mendojmë se armiqtë e shpirtit tonë nuk munden të na bëjnë dëm përderisa Zoti është bashkë me ne.
Armiqtë sillen dhe veprojnë me ne sipas gjendjes ku ne ndodhemi. Ata shfaqen me pamje fantazmash brenda mendimeve që gjejnë brenda nesh.
Ata shfrytëzojnë me sukses gjendjen e shpirtit tonë në rast se na shohin të ligështuar dhe të frikësuar. Ata e shtojnë tek ne ligështimin akoma më tepër, në rast se ne kemi frikë dhe paniku mbizotëron në shpirtin tonë.
Demonët do të largohen të turpëruar, nëse shohin se ne gëzohemi gjithmonë në Zotin dhe mendojmë të mirat e ardhshme. Ata do të ikin larg, nëse mendojmë se shpirti ynë i përket Zotit. Nëse mendimi ynë qëndron në Përkujdesjen Hyjnore dhe nëse jemi të bindur se djalli nuk mund t'i bëjë keq një të krishteri besimtar, atëherë jemi në rrugë të drejtë.
Prandaj u largua armiku prej Jobit, sepse e pa të rrethuar nga mendimet e mira.
Le të mendojmë gjithmonë gjërat e Zotit dhe le të gëzohet shpirti ynë me shpresën e mbështetur te Ai. Në qoftë se duam të përbuzim armikun, atëherë do të shohim të gjitha marifetet e të ligut të shpërndahen si tymi para nesh. Djalli do të zhduket dhe nuk do të na përndjekë me ligësi.
Sepse, si ju thashë, demonët janë shumë frikacakë dhe presin zjarrin e përgatitur për ata, ferrin, me shumë frikë.
Por le ta keni edhe këtë provë që të jeni të sigurt dhe të qetë. Të mos keni frikë kur ju shfaqet një vegim, por pyetni me guxim, pavarësisht se çfarë gjëje është ajo që ju paraqitet: "Cili je ti dhe prej nga vjen?"
Shenjtorët japin njoftime nëse është një vizion shenjtorësh dhe ata do të ndryshojnë frikën tënde në gëzim.
Po nëse është diçka djallëzore, i ligu tërhiqet menjëherë, kur sheh fuqinë e shpirtit tënd. Është një provë guximi fakti që ju pyesni me kurajë gjatë këtyre gjendjeve: "Cili je dhe prej nga vjen"?
Jisui i Naviut mësoi duke pyetur se çfarë ishte ai vegim që iu shfaq(31).
Armiku nuk mundi dot t'i shpëtonte vëmendjes së Danielit që pyeti të mësonte për vegimin(32).



_9. Rom. 8/28 
10. Kor. 15/31
11. Luk. 9/62 
12. Math. 3/3
13. Efes 6/12
14. 2/Kor. 5/11
15. Job. 10-12
16. Prof. Isaia 10/17
17. Abakum2/15 
18. Psalm. 49/16
19. Psalm. 38 2-3 
20. Psalm. 37 13-14
21. Jn. 8/44
22. Dituria e Sirakut 1,25
23. Math. 8/31
24. Luk. 10,19
25. Zan. 18/1 
26. Luk. 1,41-42
27. Luk. 10-20
28. Math.7/22-23
29. 1 Jn. 4.1
30. Rom. 8/35
31. Joseu 5.13-14
32. Daniel 10_

----------


## Albo

*KAPITULLI III

"I ÇUDITSHËM ËSHTË PERËNDIA NË SHENJTORËT E TIJ"*

*  *  *
Ata që e dëgjonin ishin shumë të entuziazmuar sa kohë që Andoni u fliste.
Tek disa rritej dashuria për virtytin, disave u largohej dembelizmi dhe të tjerëve u zhdukej egoizmi. Të gjithë aty ishin të bindur për t'iu shmangur marifeteve të të ligut.
Njëkohësisht e admironin hirin e madh që Zoti i kishte falur Andonit për të dalluar frymërat.
Manastiret sipër në ato male, ishin si tenda të mbushura me kore hyjnore. Psalnin dhe studionin Shkrimet e Shenjta. Kreshmonin dhe luteshin me ngazëllim të vërtetë, të cilin ua falte shpresa për të mirat e ardhshme. Përpiqeshin të falnin lëmoshë dhe të jetonin midis tyre në një harmoni të vërtetë.
Sepse aty nuk kishte asnjë njeri i cili të ishte i padrejtë, nuk ishte bërë një padrejtësi dhe nuk kishte asnjë kërcënim tagrambledhësi.
Aty ekzistonte një numër murgjish që kishte vetëm një mendim: "Si të përparonin në lutje". Dikush, nëse shikonte manastiret, do të thoshte: "Oh sa të mira janë shtëpitë e tua Jakov, tendat e tua Izrael".
Shenjtori qëndronte i vetmuar në manastirin e tij dhe e rriste ushtrimin e tij shpirtëror.
Përditë psherëtinte, kur kujtonte atdheun qiellor. Kur studionte jetën e përkohshme të botës, mendimin e kishte gjithnjë në Parajsë.
I vinte turp kur duhet të hante apo të flinte dhe kur kryente nevojat e tjera të trupit, duke menduar se shpirti nuk ka fare nevojë për këtë, meqenëse është i palëndshëm.
Kujtonte gjithmonë ushqimin shpirtëror, kur ulej ndonjëherë me murgjit e tjerë për të ngrënë. E linte ushqimin dhe ikte larg tyre duke menduar se ishte e turpshme ta shihnin të tjerët duke ngrënë. Sigurisht ai hante i vetëm aq sa për të mbajtur trupin, por shpesh edhe me vëllezër. Natyrisht ai ngurronte shumë për një gjë të tillë, por merrte guxim kur mendonte për dobinë shpirtërore të vëllezërve të tij. Ai thoshte se të gjitha fuqitë tona duhet t'ia vemë në dispozicion shpirtit dhe jo trupit.
Natyrisht, duhet t'i shërbejmë trupit për pak kohë. Por gjithë fitimin tonë duhet ta gjejmë në përkujdesjen tonë për gjërat shpirtërore në dobitë e shpirtit. Kjo duhet bërë, që shpirti të mos tërhiqet zvarrë prej trupit, por përkundrazi të jetë ai që do ta qeverisë trupin. Këtë gjë duan të na thonë fjalët e Zotit: "Edhe ju mos kërkoni se ç'të hani apo ç'të pini; as mos jini me dy mendje, sepse të gjitha këto i kërkojnë kombet e botës edhe Ati juaj e di se keni nevojë për këtë. Po kërkoni mbretërinë e Perëndisë, edhe këto të gjitha do t'ju shtohenjuve"(33).
Pak kohë më vonë, Kishën e goditi një persekutim i madh, që ndodhi në kohën e Maksimilianit.
Kur shenjtorët martirë çoheshin në Aleksandri, Andoni doli nga manastiri i tij dhe i ndiqte duke thënë: "Le të shkojmë edhe ne, të përpiqemi njëlloj sikur u thirrëm për t'u martirizuar ose le t'i pasojmë luftëtarët, duke i ndihmuar në nevojat e tyre".
Ai kishte dëshirë për t'u martirizuar. Por meqë nuk donte të dorëzohej vetë, ndihmonte të burgosurit e krishterë në minierat e hekurit dhe në burgje.
Andoni përpiqej me një interesim të jashtëzakonshëm t'u jepte kurajë besimtarëve që gjykoheshin në gjyq. Pasi jepej vendimi për martirizim, i merrte dhe i këshillonte që të duronin deri në fund.
Gjykatësi, duke parë guximin e Andonit dhe të shokëve të tij, vendosi të mos lejohej asnjë murg të paraqitej në gjyq. Ai urdhëroi të mos qëndronte asnjë prej tyre në qytet.
Të gjithë të tjerët menduan si të fshiheshin në atë ditë. Por Andoni nuk ndihej aspak i shqetësuar. Ai lau madje pallton e tij dhe qëndroi në një vend të lartë që ta shikonte qeveritari mirë. Të gjithë ndjenë admirim për këtë guxim të Andonit. Ai qëndronte i patrembur aty, ndërkohë që kalonin qeveritari dhe shpura e tij, duke u treguar të gjithëve dëshirën e lartë shpirtërore që kemi ne të krishterët.
Sepse ai dëshironte vetë të martirizohej, siç u thashë më parë, por u hidhërua mjaft meqë nuk ia arriti diçkaje të tillë.
Zoti e ruajti për ne, për të na mësuar jetën asketike, të cilën ai e mësoi vetë, duke studiuar Shkrimet e Shenjta.
Shumë veta u përpoqën ta imitonin me zell kur panë shkallën e lartë asketike të jetës së tij.
Ai u shërbente pandërprerë pohuesve të besimit dhe mundohej për nevojat e tyre.
Kur persekutimi i gjatë mori fund dhe Kryepiskopi i lumur i Aleksandrisë, Petroja, u largua për te Zoti me anën e një vdekjeje martire, Andoni u kthye përsëri në shkretëtirën e tij.
Jetonte aty çdo ditë si martir i ndërgjegjes, si luftëtar i betejave të besimit.
Filloi të bëjë asketizëm akoma më të ashpër dhe të fortë. Është e vërtetë se ai kreshmonte gjithmonë dhe mbante një rrobë leshi të ashpër përbrenda dhe jashtë prej lëkure. Këtë rrobë e veshi deri në fund të jetës.
Nuk e lagte fytyrën për t'u pastruar dhe nuk i lante fare këmbët. Ai nuk i fuste as në ujë kot, pa qenë nevoja ta bënte një gjë të tillë.
Asnjë njeri nuk e pa të zhveshur trupin e tij dhe as të zhvishet para syve të të tjerëve, përveçse në varrim pas vdekjes.
Kur u largua, dëshiroi të mbetej i vetëm për një kohë të gjatë dhe nuk pranoi të takojë asnjë vizitor.
Por aty erdhi një oficer shumë i lartë i oborrit, i quajtur Maksimilian dhe donte ta vizitonte. Ai kishte sjellë me vete shumë njerëz dhe e kishte vajzën e tij të demonizuar.
Shenjtori nuk pranonte t'i hapte derën e qelës së tij. Maksimiliani qëndroi shumë kohë duke trokitur në derën e tij, duke e lutur të dilte jashtë e të lutej për vajzën e tij.
Duke ulur pak kryet, ai tha:
"Njeriu im, përse po thërret kaq fort? Edhe unë jam njeri njëlloj si ti. Në qoftë se i beson Krishtit që unë besoj, shko dhe sipas besimit tënd, lutu dhe do të realizohet ajo që ti do".
Oficeri besoi menjëherë dhe pasi e luti Krishtin, u kthye me vajzën e pastruar nga demonët.
Zoti bëri edhe shumë mrekulli të tjera nëpërmjet shenjtorit sipas fjalës që na thotë: "Kërkoni dhe do t'ju jepet juve"(34).
Shumë të sëmurë qëndronin pranë derës së tij. Ngaqë nuk mundeshin ta takonin flinin aty dhe në mëngjes gdhiheshin të shëruar.
Ai, duke parë se ishin shumë ata që e shqetësonin dhe që nuk e linin të jetonte një jetë asketike u tremb. Mendoi se mos humbiste për shkak të kryelartësisë apo se mos të tjerët e konsideronin më lart se nga ishte në të vërtetë, për shkak të çudive që Zoti kryente, duke e përdorur si instrumentin e vet.
Për arsye të këtyre që thashë, vendosi të ngjitej në Thebaidën e sipërme, aty ku nuk e njihte njeri.
Mori bukë për vëllezërit dhe qëndroi në breg të lumit, duke pritur të vijë ndonjë anije që të hipte brenda dhe të kalonte lumin.
Ndërkohë që po mendonte këto gjëra, dëgjoi një zë që i foli nga lart:
- Andon, ku po shkon dhe përse?
Ai pa u tronditur fare, meqë ishte një gjë e zakontë ta thërritnin kështu, sapo e dëgjoi pyetjen u përgjigj:
- Dua të shkoj në Thebaidën e sipërme, meqenëse nuk më lë bota të jetoj në qetësi. Këtu njerëzit më kërkojnë gjëra që kapërcejnë fuqinë time dhe bezdisem jashtë mase.
Zëri u përgjigj:
-  Njëlloj do të jetë për ty. Do të kesh mundime më të mëdha edhe në qoftë se ti shkon në Thebaidën e sipërme apo në fushat e poshtme ku kullotin lopët. Më mirë ngjitu dhe shko thellë në shkretëtirë, nëse dëshiron të qetësohesh me të vërtetë.
- Tregomë rrugën, sepse unë nuk e di ku ndodhet ky vend, - tha Andoni.
Zëri i tregoi menjëherë disa arabë që kishin ndër mend të udhëtonin në atë rrugë.
Andoni u nis t'i takojë dhe kur u afrua i luti të udhëtojë së bashku me ata në shkretëtirë. Eci së bashku me ta edhe tri ditë e tri netë dhe arriti më në fund në një mal të lartë (35).
Në këmbë të malit kishte një burim me ujë të kulluar, të ftohtë dhe shumë të ëmbël. Pak më tutje malit, shtrihej një fushë që kishte ndonjë hurmë të egër aty-këtu.
Andoni e dashuroi këtë vend njëlloj sikur ta kishte prurë vetë Perëndia aty, sepse ishte zona që Zëri i kishte treguar, në brigjet e lumit.
Në fillim pranoi të merrte bukë nga udhëtarët me të cilët erdhi dhe qëndroi vetëm pa pasur pranë njerëz të tjerë. Prej asaj kohe, ai vend u bë për Andonin shtëpia e tij e vërtetë.
Arabët, duke parë dëshirën e Andonit i sillnin me gjithë qejf bukë duke kaluar andej enkas.
Ai kishte aty dhe një ngushëllim të vogël. Shpesh gjente ushqim nga palmat e egra.
Vëllezërit, kur mësuan banesën e re të Andonit filluan të përkujdeseshin për atë si fëmijë të vërtetë dhe i dërgonin bukë vazhdimisht.
Andoni u hidhërua kur pa se disa murgj po lodheshin shumë, vetëm për t'i dërguar atij ushqim. U mendua dhe e gjeti se çfarë duhej bërë.
Luti disa nga ata që vinin për të vizituar t'i sillnin një kazmë, një sopatë dhe pak grurë.
Kur ia sollën ai gjeti një copë tokë mjaft të përshtatshme në faqe të malit. E punoi dhe e mbolli. Aty pranë kishte ujë të bollshëm. Ai nxirrte kështu bukën e tij duke punuar. Andoni gëzohej për vetë faktin se nuk u bëhej barrë të tjerëve.
Pak kohë më vonë ai mendoi të mbillte edhe perime për t'ua ofruar vizitorëve të shumtë dhe udhëtarëve të rastit, të çlodheshin pak nga mundimi i udhëtimit aq të lodhshëm.
Në fillim, kafshët e egra që vinin aty për të pirë ujë i bënin shumë dëm farërave që mbillte Andoni. Ai kapi një nga ato kafshë të egra dhe i tha njëlloj sikur të fliste me të gjitha bashkë:
"Përse më bëni kaq shumë dëm? Unë nuk ju shkaktoj asnjë të keqe. Largohuni! Po ju urdhëroj në emrin e Zotit, të mos shkelni më në këtë vend".
Kafshët nuk u afruan më tek kopshti i Andonit njëlloj sikur të ishin të frikësuara prej kërcënimit të tij.
Ai jetonte si eremit në atë mal duke u ushtruar çdo ditë në lutje dhe në asketizëm.
Vëllezërit që i shërbenin e lutin t'i sillnin aty pak vaj, perime të thata dhe ullinj, sepse vitet kishin kaluar dhe ai ishte plakur.
Mënyrën e jetesës së tij dhe betejat e tij të panumërta jo kundër mishit dhe gjakut siç shkruan Shkrimi i Shenjtë, por me armiqtë tanë, demonët i mësuam prej vizitorëve që shkonin shpesh për ta vizituar.
Aty dëgjoheshin zhurma e britma çjerrrëse dhe kërcëllitje armësh, njëlloj si në beteja.
Natën, shumë veta shikonin malin të mbushur plot me kafshë të egra dhe Andonin duke luftuar kundër tyre. Ai u jepte kurajë atyre që vinin për ta takuar, i ulur në gjunjë dhe duke iu lutur Zotit.
Me të vërtetë ishte diçka madhështore ta shikoje atë të jetonte i vetëm duke mos pasur frikë demonët dhe kafshët e egra e zvarranikët që gjendeshin me shumicë në ato vende. Ai i pranonte të gjitha këto sulme i paturbulluar në mendje dhe në shpirt duke vërtetuar vargun që thotë: "Ai që ka besim tek Zoti, është si mali i Sionit"(36).
Demonët egërsoheshin dhe iknin, ndërsa kafshët duke qëndruar pranë tij zbuteshin.
Djalli duke parë Andonin egërsohej dhe kërcëllinte dhëmbët i inatosur.
Por, qëndronte i palëkundur në luftën e tij duke marrë guxim dhe ngushëllim nga Zoti. Ai nuk shqetësohej nga sulmet dhe marifetet e të ligut.
Një natë, ndërsa Andoni po lutej, Satanai i dërgoi kafshët e egra. Të gjitha hienat e shkretëtirës dolën atë natë prej strofullave të tyre dhe e rrethuan malin ku ai ndodhej. Secila nga ato nxirrte përjashta gjuhën dhe e kërcënonte për ta kafshuar.
Ai i kuptoi marifetet e të ligut dhe u tha të gjithave: "Në qoftë se ju keni marrë pushtet për të më sulmuar, jam i gatshëm për të qenë ushqimi juaj, por në qoftë se ju dërguan demonët, mos ngulni këmbë kot, largohuni më mirë, sepse jam shërbëtor i Krishtit".
Ato u larguan menjëherë kur dëgjuan fjalët e Andonit.


*  *  *

Pas disa ditësh, ndërsa ai po punonte, sepse përkujdesej edhe për t'u lodhur, dikush erdhi te dera e shtëpisë. Ai i tërhoqi litarin e radhës nga punëdorja e tij.
Andoni thurte shporta, që ua jepte vizitorëve të tij si shpërblim për gjërat që i sillnin.
Kur u çua, pa një bishë që i ngjante me njeriun deri në brez, kurse këmbët i kishte si të gomarit.
Andoni bëri vetëm shenjën e kryqit dhe tha: "Jam shërbëtor i Krishtit. Në qoftë se je i dërguar kundër meje, ja ku jam".
Atëherë bisha dhe demonët u larguan me aq shumë nxitim, saqë egërsira ra përdhe dhe ngjante si e ngordhur.
Vdekja e tij ishte një disfatë për demonët.
Armiqtë e tij bënin çdo gjë që kishin në dorë vetëm për ta dëbuar larg shkretëtirës, por nuk e arrinin dot. Një ditë zbriti për të shkuar në një manastir ku e kishin ftuar vëllezërit. Ai mori rrugën së bashku me murgjit dhe vizitorët që kishin ardhur.
Në rrugë nuk kishte asnjë burim, prandaj ngarkuan një gamile me bukë dhe ujë prej të vetmit burim që ndodhej në malin ku banonte Shën Andoni.
Por, kur po u mbaroheshin ushqimet filluan të ndihen me të vërtetë keq. Përreth kishte pllakosur një vapë e padurueshme. Filluan të kërkonin në ato vende një oaz, por ishte e kotë, nuk gjetën asgjë. Një çast nuk mundën të lëviznin dot prej vendit, ranë në tokë të dëshpëruar dhe e lanë gamilen të ikte.
Jeronti, kur e pa se ishin në rrezik, u hidhërua thellë dhe psherëtiu. Shkoi pak më larg vendit ku ndodheshin dhe u lut. Një burim me ujë të kristaltë doli në vendin ku ndodheshin bashkudhëtarët e tij. Andoni iu afrua dhe ata shuan etjen e tyre. Mbushën kacekët prej lëkure dhe morën furnizim për udhën e mbetur. Pastaj dolën për të kërkuar gamilen dhe e gjetën jo larg vendit ku ndodheshin, meqenëse litari i saj ishte penguar në një gur. E kapën, e sollën pranë burimit dhe i dhanë ujë. Pastaj i ngarkuan kacekët dhe vazhduan rrugën të sigurt.
Andonin e përqafonin të gjithë kur arriti në mansatiret jashtë shkretëtirës, sepse e donin si babanë e tyre.
Ai duke pasur ushqim shpirtëror nga shkretëtira i furnizonte të gjithë dhe u jepte kurajë.
Në ato male nuk mungonte dashuria, gëzimi dhe zelli që kishin murgjit për të përparuar në rrugën e virtytit si edhe dashuria midis tyre.
Andoni u gëzua kur pa me sytë e tij gjithë atë zell. Për më tepër u gëzua kur takoi motrën e tij, e cila ishte plakur në ato vende duke jetuar virgjëreshë. Ajo ishte igumenia e shumë murgeshave.
Andoni u ngjit përsëri në mal. Nga ajo kohë në malin e tij vinin shumë veta. Madje aty vinin edhe të sëmurë, gjë shumë e vështirë për ata. Ai u jepte këtë këshillë murgjve që vinin për ta vizituar: "Të besoni tek Perëndia dhe ta doni".
I porosiste të ruheshin prej mendimeve të këqija, kënaqësive trupore dhe si është shkruar në Shkrimet u thoshte: "Mos u mashtroni nga të ngopurit e barkut"(37).
I këshillonte të shmangnin lavdidashjen dhe të luteshin pa pushim. I mësonte të psalnin para se të flinin dhe të mësonin përmendsh vargje të Shkrimeve.
Ai u thoshte të kujtonin veprat e Shenjtorëve, që shpirti i tyre duke qenë i hapur ndaj porosive hyjnore, të përshtatej me zellin e tyre.
Madje i këshillonte të studionin vazhdimisht vargun e Apostullit që thotë: "Dielli të mos perëndojë mbi zemërimin
i tuaj"(38)
"Ne besojmë se nuk duhet të perëndojë jo vetëm mbi zemërimin tuaj, por edhe mbi çdo mëkat tjetër.
Sepse është e mirë dhe e nevojshme që dielli të mos na akuzojë për të këqijat e ditës dhe as hëna për ato të natës. Është mirë pra që të kujtoni vargun e Apostullit, që thotë: "pranoni veten tuaj" dhe "veten tuaj gjykoni"(39).
Çdo ditë pra, secili nga ne duhet t'i kërkojë llogari vetes për punët që kryen.
Në qoftë se ke mëkatuar, pusho së mëkatuari. Në qoftë se jo, mos u mburr për këtë, por vazhdo të përparosh në virtyt. Mos bini pas gjykimit dhe neglizhencës. Mos e shfajësoni veten tuaj dhe duroni si thotë Shën Pavli: "gjersa të vijë Zoti, i Cili do të nxjerrë në dritë të fshehurat e errësirës"(40). Sepse ne shpesh harrojmë ato që bëjmë. Ne natyrisht nuk i dimë, por Zoti i di të gjitha. Le t'i japim Atij gjykimin e drejtë, të vuajmë për njëri-tjetrin "duke mbajtur barrët e njëri-tjetrit"(41) Le të përpiqemi të plotësojmë veten tonë, duke e shqyrtuar çdo ditë atë. Kjo rojë e përhershme me veten tonë do të na ruajë prej mëkatit.
Secili nga ne le të shkruajë dhe të mbajë shënim gjendjet e shpirtit të tij, njëlloj sikur ta bëjë këtë për t'ua treguar të tjerëve.
Besomëni, do të pushojmë së bëri mëkate, meqë do të kemi turp t'ua tregojmë të tjerëve dhe nuk do të ruajmë në vetvete asgjë të keqe.
Sepse cili dëshiron të duket kur bën mëkat?
Apo cili nuk gënjen pasi mëkaton, sepse nuk do që të tjerët ta marrin vesh?
Në qoftë se shkruajmë mendimet tona njëlloj sikur t'i themi ato midis nesh, do të ruhemi më mirë prej tyre. Do të ndiejmë turp, njëlloj sikur të mëkatonim duke parë njëri-tjetrin, se mos i mësonin njerëzit e tjerë.
Shkrimet tona t'i shohim gjithmonë njëlloj sikur të lexonim para gjithë vëllezërve tanë.
Kështu mos mendojmë gjëra të këqija e të turpshme. Le të skuqemi për këtë e të turpërohemi njëlloj sikur ato që shkruam i lexuan të gjithë të njohurit tanë.
Në këtë mënyrë mundemi ta nënshtrojmë trupin, t'i pëlqejmë Zotit dhe të shtypim e të shkatërrojmë marifetet e djallit.
Këto porosi u jepte atyre që e takonin. Andoni ndiente dhembshuri për të sëmurët dhe lutej me gjithë zemër për ata. Në shumë raste Zoti e dëgjonte. Por ai nuk ndiente krenari kur lutja e tij dëgjohej dhe as nuk ankohej kur Zoti nuk u kthente përgjigje lutjeve të tij.
Andoni lavdëronte Zotin dhe i këshillonte njerëzit të kishin durim. Ai i mësonte të besonin se shërimi i tyre nuk kishte fare lidhje me atë dhe me ndonjë njeri tjetër. Andoni u thoshte se kjo ishte dhuratë e Perëndisë.
Ata që shëroheshin, mësonin nga Andoni të falënderonin Perëndinë.
Një njeri i quajtur Fronton, i cili e kishte prejardhjen nga pallati perandorak, vuante nga një sëmundje e frikshme. Ai hante gjuhën e tij me dhëmbë dhe donte ti nxirrte sytë vetes. Ai erdhi në mal dhe i kërkoi Andonit të lutej për shërimin e tij.
Andoni pasi u lut i tha:
- Shko dhe do të shërohesh.
Por meqë i sëmuri nuk pranonte dhe qëndronte aty për ditë të tëra, ai i tha:
- Nuk mund të shërohesh dot për sa kohë do të qëndrosh këtu. Shko në Egjipt dhe do të bëhesh mirë sapo të arrish aty.
Frontoni i besoi dhe u largua. Sipas fjalës së Andonit, sapo ai pa Egjiptin së largu, ndjeu se u shërua. Ai u shërua duke i besuar këshillës së Andonit, që mësoi për shërimin e tij nga vetë Zoti kur ndodhej në lutje.
Një vajzë nga Boisiri i Tripolit, kishte një sëmundje të tmerrshme dhe të shëmtuar. Lotët, papastërtitë e hundës dhe lëngjet e veshëve, sapo binin poshtë, shndërroheshin menjëherë në krimba. Madje trupi dhe sytë e saj ishin të paralizuar në një mënyrë jo të natyrshme. Kur prindërit e saj mësuan se disa murgj po shkonin në Egjipt për të takuar Andonin, vendosën të shkonin aty së bashku me vajzën e tyre. Ata ia besuan shërimin e saj Zotit që shëroi edhe gruan me hemoragji.
Murgjit pranuan të bënin rrugën së bashku.
Prindërit qëndruan me vajzën e tyre larg malit, kurse murgjit vazhduan rrugën e tyre për të shkuar te qela e Andonit. Ai u foli vetë i pari kur ata donin t'i flisnin për virgjëreshën. U tregoi për sëmundjen e vajzës dhe i shoqëroi në rrugë. Pastaj, kur murgjit e lutën të pranonte edhe prindërit e vajzës në qelë, ai u përgjigj:
- Shkoni dhe do ta gjeni shëndoshë e mirë, nëse ajo nuk ka vdekur akoma. Nuk është punë që më takon, të vijë ajo tek unë. Shërimi i saj është vepër e Perëndisë, i Cili fal përdëllimin e Tij në çdo vend ku ka njerëz që E lutin. Zoti e pranoi lutjen e saj për ta shëruar. Ndërsa mua më shfaqi njeridashjen e Tij e më vërtetoi se do ta shërojë edhe në qoftë se vajza do të rrijë aty ku është.
Mrekullia ndodhi dhe kur murgjit dolën jashtë, gjetën vajzën të shëruar dhe prindërit shumë të gëzuar.
Dy vëllezër shkuan njëherë për ta takuar.
Në rrugë u mungoi uji. Njëri vdiq, kurse tjetri ishte gati për të vdekur.
Meqë nuk po ecte dot, ra përdhe në tokë dhe po priste t'i vinte vdekja.
Andoni thirri dy murgj që ndodheshin në mal dhe u tha me nxitim:
- Merrni një shtambë me ujë dhe shkoni në rrugën që të çon në Egjipt. Një njeri është gati për të dhënë shpirt, ndërsa vëllai i tij vdiq pak më parë. Prandaj vraponi ta gjeni gjallë dhe ta shpëtoni. Këtë gjë ma shfaqi tani Perëndia, ndërsa isha duke u lutur.
Murgjit shkuan dhe e gjetën të vdekurin dhe e varrosën. Tjetrin e sollën në vete me ujë dhe e çuan te jeronti (largësia e rrugës ishte gjysmë dite).
Në qoftë se ndonjë do të mësojë se përse Andoni nuk foli para se të vdiste vëllai tjetër, nuk ka të drejtë të skandalizohet. Sepse gjykimi i vdekjes nuk i përket Andonit, por Perëndisë. Ai gjykoi në këtë mënyrë për shpirtin e vëllait dhe ia zbuloi Andonit.
Gjëja që të çudit më tepër në rastin e Andonit është kjo:
Ai ndërsa jetonte në mal, e mbante mendjen zgjuar dhe Zoti i zbuloi ato gjëra që po ndodhnin diku larg. Një ditë, kur po lutej, ngriti sytë nga qielli dhe pa një shpirt duke fluturuar. Engjëjt po e prisnin shpirtin me gëzim.
Andoni i habitur për shkak të atij gëzimi aq të madh dhe duke lumëruar ato kore, pyeti se çfarë ishte ai vegim. Dëgjoi një zë që i tha se ai ishte shpirti i Amunit, murgut që jetoi në Nitri me një jetë asketike. Largësia midis malit dhe Nitrisë është trembëdhjetë ditë më këmbë.
Ata që ishin pranë Andonit panë admirimin e tij dhe pyetën se çfarë po ndodhte.
Dëgjuan prej gojës së tij se kishte vdekur Amuni, i cili ishte mjaft i njohur aty, për shkak se vinte shpesh për të vizituar Andonin. Ishin bërë mrekulli të shumta prej Amunit, një nga të cilat është kjo:
Njëherë duhet të kalonte lumin e quajtur Liko. Atëherë lumi ishte fryrë prej rreshjeve që kishin vërshuar. Amuni e luti shoqëruesin e tij, Theodhorin, që të largohej më tej që të mos e shikonte të zhveshur. Ndërkohë që ishte duke menduar se çfarë të bënte, u gjend papritur në anën tjetër. Theodhori që ishte një njeri besimtar, kur u afrua pa se ai nuk ishte lagur fare dhe e pyeti i habitur se si kishte ndodhur. Por Amuni e shikonte dhe nuk donte t'i përgjigjej. Theodhori nuk e linte, por e mbante nga këmbët dhe i thoshte se nuk do ta linte pa i treguar se çfarë kishte ngjarë.
Amuni duke parë këmbënguljen e Theodhorit i tregoi, pasi mori më parë premtime se nuk do t'i thoshte gjë njeriu, para se të vdiste ai.
Ai i tregoi se kaloi në bregun matanë duke kaluar mbi ujëra, kështu shkoi në anën tjetër pa prekur ujin, gjë e cila është e mundur të bëhet vetëm nga Zoti dhe nga njerëzit që u jep fuqi Ai, si në rastin e apostull Pjetrit.
Theodhori e rrëfeu ngjarjen pasi vdiq Amuni. Murgjit, të cilëve Andoni u tregoi vdekjen e Amunit, mbajtën shënim datën. Ata u njoftuan për vdekjen pas tridhjetë ditësh. Mësuan se ai kishte vdekur pikërisht ditën që u kishte thënë Andoni se kishte parë shpirtin e tij të fluturonte në qiell.
Të gjithë u çuditën shumë për shkak të kësaj gjëje dhe pastërtisë së shpirtit të Andonit. Ai u njoftua se çfarë po ndodhte në një vend që ndodhej trembëdhjetë ditë larg dhe pa shpirtin e Amunit të fluturonte në qiell.
Një aristokrat që quhej Arkelao, e luti Andonin të lutej për një virgjëreshë. Emri i saj ishte Polikratia dhe vajza e kishte prejardhjen nga Laodicea. Ajo vuante shumë nga stomaku dhe ndiente dhembje në ijë, për shkak të asketizmit. Përveç kësaj i dhembte gjithë trupi. Andoni filloi të lutej për atë, ndërsa Arkelau mbajti shënim ditën e lutjes.
Kur u kthye në Laodicea, e gjeti virgjëreshën të shëruar. Kërkoi të mësojë se si ajo ishte shëruar. Pastaj nxori letrën ku kishte shënuar ditën kur ishte lutur Andoni. Kur mësoi shërimin e vajzës u tregoi të gjithëve letrën me shkrimin e tij.
Të gjithë u çuditën kur mësuan se Zoti i pushoi dhembjet e Polikratias, ditën kur po lutej Andoni e po i përgjërohej mirësisë së Perëndisë për virgjëreshën.
Shumë herë ai u tregonte njerëzve një muaj para, se kush do të vinte edhe shkakun e vizitës.
Disa vinin vetëm për ta parë, disa për t'u shëruar, kurse të tjerët, sepse vuanin nga demonët.
Asnjë njeri nuk e quante një dëm të madh mundimin dhe lodhjen e rrugës, sepse çdo njeri ndiente një siguri të madhe kur kthehej.
Jeronti duke pasur hirin parashikues, i luste që të mos e admironin për këtë gjë, por ta kuptonin se këto kryheshin me anë të fuqisë së Perëndisë dhe ta lavdëronin edhe pse jemi njerëz. Ai na dha dhurata në përputhje me fuqinë tonë, që ne ta njohim.
Njëherë tjetër zbriti në manastiret jashtë malit të tij. Në anijen ku hipi, i kërkuan të lutej së bashku, por ai u tha se mbante një erë të keqe, të cilën e ndiente vetëm ai.
Udhëtarët i thanë se ndoshta ajo erë vinte prej peshqve dhe kadeve që ishin ngarkuar në anije. Por ai u përgjigj se nuk vinte aspak erë e këtij lloji. Ndërkohë që Andoni po fliste këto fjalë, një i ri i demonizuar doli nga hambari dhe filloi të nxjerrë klithma. Andoni e qortoi në emrin e Zotit, demoni u largua dhe i riu e ndjeu veten shumë të fortë.
Të gjithë e kuptuan se era e keqe vinte nga demoni, që fshihej tek ai djalë i ri.
Një herë tjetër, një aristokrat arriti në mal për ta vizituar. Demoni që ai kishte brenda, ishte aq i fuqishëm, saqë nuk e dinte se çfarë po bënte në ato momente, se ku po shkonte dhe madje hante jashtëqitjet e tij.
Njerëzit e afërm të tij i kërkuan Andonit të lutej për shërimin e djalit. Andoni u lut dhe bëri agripni gjithë natën duke qëndruar pranë tij.
Një mëngjes, djali i demonizuar iu sul Andonit.
Andoni u tha shoqëruesve të tij, meqë ata u zemëruan:
- Mos u nxehni me të riun, sepse këto gjëra nuk i bën ai, por demoni që është brenda tij. Ai u inatos shumë kur u urdhërua dhe u qortua të shkojë në vende pa ujë e të thata prandaj u soll kështu. Lavdëroni Zotin, sepse fakti që demoni u sul kundër meje tregon se ai doli nga djali.
I riu e ndjeu veten e tij të shëndoshë, sapo Andoni mbaroi këto fjalë.
Erdhi në vete, e njohu vendin ku ndodhej dhe e puthi jerontin, duke falënderuar Perëndinë.


*  *  *


Murgjit tregojnë për shumë mrekulli të tjera. Midis tyre ekziston një bindje e përbashkët, se të gjitha këto u kryen prej Andonit. Por ato nuk janë aq shumë të çuditshme sa këto që do t'ju them tani.
Njëherë u ul për të ngrënë, pasi më parë kishte bërë orën e nëntë të lutjes. E ndjeu veten të rrëmbehej mendërisht. Gjëja e çuditshme ishte se ndërsa ndodhej lart, ndiente se gjendej jashtë vetes së tij. Atij i dukej se po e çonin diku sipër në ajër. Pastaj pa disa demonë të frikësuar, të cilët po përpiqeshin dhe donin të pengonin ecjen e tij për në qiell. Engjëjt që e shoqëronin haheshin me fjalë me demonët, të cilët i kërkonin llogari Andonit për përgjegjësitë.
Engjëjt i penguan që ata të merrnin jetën e tij dhe të bënin një përmbledhje të dobësisë së saj në favor të tyre, duke u thënë: "Zoti i fshiu të gjitha mëkatet e tij nga lindja deri sa u bë murg dhe i dha premtimet murgërore".
Rruga para tij u hap, edhe pse demonët nuk pushonin së bëri akuza dhe gjykime rreth jetës së tij. Pastaj pa veten që u kthye në gjendjen e mëparshme dhe të qëndronte aty ku ndodhej më parë.
Ai harroi të hajë darkë dhe kaloi gjithë natën në lutje e vajtime. Çuditej jashtë mase se sa e vështirë është rruga që të çon në shpëtim, se sa shumë janë armiqtë me të cilët duhet të luftojmë. Iu kujtua se këtë donte të na thoshte apostulli me vargjet e Shkrimit të Shenjtë: "pas udhëtarit të pushtetit të erës"(42).
Pushteti i armikut qëndron në faktin se ai lufton, ngacmon dhe kërkon të pengojë të gjithë ata që duan të shkojnë drejt qiellit. Apostulli na këshilloi në lidhje me këtë duke thënë: "Prandaj merrni me vete të gjithë armët e Perëndisë që të mundni të rezistoni në ditë të keqe"(43) që të mos mundet të flasë armiku kundër nesh fjalë të këqija.
Ne që e provuam këtë përvojë, themi së bashku me apostullin: "me trupin ose jashtë tij Perëndia e di"(44).
Pavli u rrëmbye deri në qiellin e tretë dhe dëgjoi fjalë që nuk shprehen me mendjen njerëzore. Andoni e pa veten e tij që arriti në qiell dhe u përpoq derisa u çlirua. Shenjtori kishte edhe këtë hir.
Kur po qëndronte njëherë në mal dhe kishte dyshime për një çështje, iu shfaq një vegim nga Providenca Hyjnore me lutje.
I lumuri, ashtu si është shkruar, ishte i mësuar nga Perëndia. Njëherë, kur po bisedonte me disa vizitorë për gjendjen e shpirtit dhe për vendin që është përgatitur për ta pas vdekjes, një engjëll iu shfaq dhe i tha:
- Andon, çohu të dalësh jashtë dhe të shohësh. - Kur doli jashtë, e dinte se çfarë do të ndodhte, pa dikë të gjatë, të shëmtuar dhe të frikshëm.
Ai qëndronte më këmbë dhe koka i arrinte deri te retë. Pa edhe disa të tjerë, të cilët po ngjiteshin lart njëlloj sikur kishin krahë.
I pari i shtriu duart dhe nuk i linte njerëzit e tjerë që të kalonin. Por disa e kalonin pa u prekur fare prej krahëve të tij dhe shpëtonin prej çdo rreziku. I gjati kërcëllinte dhëmbët për këta, kurse për ata që rrëzoheshin, gëzohej jashtë mase.
Një zë i tha Andonit:
- Përpiqu t'i kuptosh ato që po shikon.
Aty u hapën sytë e shpirtit dhe pa se ai vegim ishte kalimi i shpirtrave për në qiell dhe ai i gjati, ishte armiku që ka smirë besimtarët.
Njerëzit që i pati skllevër të tij në këtë jetë i mbante dhe u mbyllte rrugën.
Ata që nuk e ndoqën, nuk u mbyllte dot rrugën, sepse ata kalonin pa pengesa.
Këto gjëra nuk i tregonte me dashje, por shkak bëhej gjithnjë kërkesa e bijve të tij shpirtërorë për të mësuar rreth jetës së tij, si edhe fakti që ai ishte kredhur më tepër në lutje gjatë kësaj kohe.
Ai nuk mund t'i mbante fshehur këto gjëra si një baba i mirë që ishte.
Besonte se përderisa ndërgjegjja e tij ishte e pastër, tregimet nga jeta e tij do të ishin të dobishme për ata që vazhdonin jetën murgërore dhe që njihnin frutin e ëmbël të jetës asketike. Andoni na thoshte se vegimet vijnë shpesh si ngushëllim për mundimet tona.
Andoni ishte një njeri tek i cili e keqja nuk kishte fare vend dhe ishte një shpirt i përulur. Për këtë arsye ruante me saktësi të gjitha kanonet e Kishës dhe donte që prifti të nderohej dhe respektohej më shumë se vetja e tij. Nuk i vinte turp të përulej dhe të kërkonte bekimin e priftërinjve dhe dhjakëve.
Në qoftë se vinte një dhjak për t'u këshilluar, ai i thoshte fjalët shpirtërore, por ama e luste të ulej në vendin e tij.
Shumë herë pyeste për të mësuar diçka nga vizitorët dhe nuk kishte turp të merrte mësime prej të tjerëve.
Ai pohonte vetë se kishte një dobi të madhe nëse një njeri i tregonte për një gjë të dobishme.
Fytyra e tij kishte shumë hir dhe ishte i denjë për t'u admiruar.
Ai mori prej Shpëtimtarit edhe këtë dhuratë: "Nëse gjendej i rrethuar prej murgjve, një njeri që vinte për ta vizituar e njihte prej pamjes së tij cili ishte dhe vraponte për t'iu afruar".
Andoni nuk shquhej prej njerëzve të tjerë as në shtat dhe as në gjëra të tjera, por gjëja që e dallonte ishte sjellja dhe pastërtia e shpirtit të tij.
Meqë bota e shpirtit të tij ishte paqësore shqisat e trupit i kishte të patrazuara.
Prej gëzimit të madh, fytyra dhe shpirti i tij ishin vazhdimisht të qeshur. Prandaj njeriu mund të kuptojë lehtë gjendjen e shpirtit të dikujt, prej lëvizjeve që ai bën sipas asaj që është shkruar: "Zemra e gëzuar e bën fytyrën të shkëlqejë, kurse hidhërimi e errëson".
Jakovi në këtë mënyrë e kuptoi Isakun që mendonte keq kundër tij dhe u tha grave: "Fytyra e babait tonë nuk është si dje dhe pardje".
Po kështu edhe Samueli e njohu Davidin, sytë e të cilit ishin të gëzuar dhe fytyrën e kishte të qeshur.
Ai nuk turbullohej asnjëherë, sepse zemrën e kishte të qetë dhe kurrë nuk ngrysej në fytyrë, sepse zemra e tij ishte gjithmonë e gëzuar.
Për sa i takon gjërave të besimit, ndiente admirim. Ai ishte i mbushur plot me shpresëtari. Nuk pati kurrë marrëdhënie me heretikët e Meletit, sepse e njihte qysh prej fillimit ligësinë dhe me manikenët apo heretikë të tjerë.
Ai fliste me ata në masën e duhur, aq sa për t'i kthyer në besim dhe për t'u dhënë këshilla.
Ai vetë u thoshte dhe i këshillonte të tjerët se shoqërimi ynë me ta dëmton dhe i bën keq shpirtit.
Andoni ndiente një neveri të thellë për herezinë e Ariosit dhe i këshillonte të mos kenë besim dhe as kontakte me ta.
Njëherë disa pasues të Ariosit shkuan për t'i bërë vizitë. Ai, kur mësoi për doktrinën e tyre i dëboi prej malit duke u thënë se fjalët e Ariosit janë më të hidhura se edhe helmi i gjarprit.
Njëherë nxënësit e Ariosit shpifën se Andoni kishte rënë dakord me ata. Ai u zemërua dhe u inatos kundër tyre. Pastaj, meqë e lutën episkopët dhe vëllezërit, zbriti në Aleksandri dhe i dënoi arianitët duke u thënë se ata janë herezia më e keqe, pararendësit e antikrishtit.
Ai i mësonte popullit se "Biri i Perëndisë nuk është krijesë e Perëndisë dhe nuk u krijua prej hiçit, por, është Fjala e Përjetshme dhe Dituria, i njëqenshëm me Atin. Prandaj është një fyerje dhe mungesë e madhe shpresëtarie të pohojë një njeri se Biri nuk ishte gjithmonë me Atin.
Sepse Fjala është e pafillim dhe ka ekzistuar gjithmonë bashkë me Atin.
Prandaj nuk duhet të keni asnjë lloj lidhjeje me nxënësit e Ariosit.
Sepse: "Çfarë afërsie ka drita me terrin?"(45).
Sepse ju jeni të krishterë shpresëtarë, kurse ata që thonë se Biri i Perëndisë është krijesë, nuk kanë asnjë ndryshim me idhujtarët përderisa adhurojnë krijesën në vend të Perëndisë Krijues.
Dijeni se të gjitha krijesat zemërohen kundër tyre, sepse heretikët e rreshtojnë Krijuesin dhe Zotin e të gjithave me gjërat që ka krijuar".
Të gjithë njerëzit gëzoheshin shumë kur dëgjonin Andonin të dënonte herezitë që kundërshtojnë dhe luftojnë Krishtin. Banorët e qytetit vraponin për të parë Andonin. Madje edhe idhujtarët dhe të ashtuquajturit priftërinjtë e tyre, vinin në kishë duke thënë:
"- Ju lutemi, duam të shohim njeriun e Perëndisë,"- sepse kështu e quanin.
Zoti shëroi aty shumë të demonizuar dhe të çmendur me ndërmjetimin e tij.
Shumë idhujtarë besonin se po të preknin pak jerontin, shëroheshin.
Në shumë pak ditë u bënë aq shumë të krishterë, aq sa mund të shikoje gjatë gjithë vitit. Pas pak kohe shumë veta donin ta shkëputnin prej turmave, duke menduar se njerëzit e shumtë e shqetësonin. Por Andoni u tha se kjo gjë nuk i bënte përshtypje, dhe ata nuk ishin aq shumë sa demonët me të cilët luftonte përditë në mal.
Kur Andoni u largua prej qytetit dhe ne po e shoqëronim te dera e qytetit doli një grua e cila filloi të thërrasë:
- Ndalo! Ndalo, o njeri i Perëndisë. Vajza ime është skllavëruar prej demonëve dhe vuan shumë. Të lutem ndalo, sepse kam frikë se do të më ndodhë diçka duke vrapuar kaq shumë.
Jeronti, sapo e dëgjoi vendosi të ndalojë, përderisa edhe ne e lutëm për një gjë të tillë.
Kur gruaja po na afrohej, vajza e saj u përplas në tokë, por me lutjen e Shën Andonit dhe thirrjen e emrit të Zotit, ajo u çua më këmbë shëndoshë e mirë. Demoni i papastër kishte dalë jashtë saj.
Nëna e saj bekonte Perëndinë dhe të gjithë lavdëronin dhe falënderonin Perëndinë.
Edhe Andoni vetë ishte shumë i gëzuar kur po kthehej në malin dhe në shtëpinë e tij.
_


33. Luk. 12,29-31
34. Luk. 11.9
35. Ky mal ndodhet 50-60 km larg Detit të Kuq dhe quhej Kolzim. Tani quhet "Mali i Shën Andonit"
36. Ps. 125/1
37. Fjalët e Urta
38. Efes. 4/26
39. 2 Kor. 13/5 
40. 1 Kor. 4/5 
41. Gal. 6/2
42. Efes. 2/1-2
43. Efes. 6/13
44. 2 Kor. 12/3
45. Kor. 6/14_

----------


## Albo

*KAPITULLI IV 

FILOZOFËT PËRBALLË TË DITURIT*
Andoni ishte një njeri i urtë. Edhe pse nuk kishte mësuar në shkolla, ishte një njeri i ditur dhe i zgjuar. Njëherë dy vizitorë, të cilët ishin filozofë, erdhën në mal për ta takuar dhe donin që ta ngacmonin. Ai ndodhej në atë moment larg shtëpisë së tij, sipër në mal.
Ai i lexoi përbrenda ata të dy dhe u tha me anën e një përkthyesi:
- Përse u lodhët kaq shumë, o filozofë, të vini këtu dhe të shihni një njeri të pamend?
Ata u përgjigjën se nuk ishte aspak i pamend, por ishte shumë i zgjuar dhe i ditur.
- Në qoftë se erdhët për të parë një të pamend, mundi që ju bëtë është i kotë. Por, në qoftë se besoni se jam i ditur, duhet pra të bëheni si unë, sepse duhet të imitoni gjithmonë të mirën.
Nëse unë do të vija tek ju, sigurisht që do të bëhesha i ngjashëm me ju. Por përderisa ju erdhët tek unë, më imitoni, sepse jam i krishterë.
Filozofët u larguan shumë të habitur kur panë se edhe demonët e kishin frikë Andonin.
Njëherë tjetër erdhën përsëri disa filozofë në të njëjtin vend, vetëm sa për t'u tallur me atë, për faktin se nuk kishte shkollë, dhe ai i pyeti:
- Me të vërtetë çfarë thoni? Cila prej të dyjave ka ekzistuar më parë mendja apo shkrimi? Mendja është shkaku i shkronjave apo shkronjat janë shkaku i mendjes?
Kur ata i thanë se mendja ekziston përpara të tjerave dhe se është ajo që gjen shkronjat, Andoni u përgjigj:
- Njeriu që ka mendje të fortë nuk ka nevojë për shumë. Këto fjalë i çuditën shumë filozofët dhe ata që ndodheshin
aty.
Ata u larguan duke ndjerë admirimin për atë burrë të thjeshtë, tek i cili shikonin aq shumë urtësi. Filozofët habiteshin, se Andoni nuk ishte kthyer në njeri të egër edhe pse jetonte nëpër male. Përkundrazi ai ishte shumë i hapur dhe shumë i dashur me të gjithë.
Fjala e tij ishte plot urtësi. Asnjë nuk e urrente dhe të gjithë që vinin për ta parë, mbusheshin me gëzim.
Njëherë erdhën disa veta, që i konsideronin idhujtarët si njerëz të ditur dhe e pyetën për Krishtin dhe për besimin në Atë.
Por ata filluan të nxirrnin argumente rreth predikimit të Kryqit të Nderuar, duke dashur të talleshin. Andoni, duke vajtuar për paditurinë e tyre, u tha me anën e një përkthyesi:
- Çfarë gjëje është më e mirë të rrëfejë njeriu, Kryqin apo t'u ofrojë të ashtuquajturve perëndi që ju adhuroni, kurvërira dhe zhvirgjërime fëmijësh?
Sepse ajo që themi ne, është provë burrërie dhe fisnikërie dhe një vetëdije se e kemi përbuzur vdekjen, ndërsa tuajat janë pasione kurvërie.
Pastaj a ka gjë tjetër më të lartë se sa të pohosh se Fjala e Perëndisë nuk ndryshoi, por i njëjti person për shpëtimin e njerëzve mori trup njerëzor që të hyjnizojë njerëzit me trupëzimin e tij për njeriun?
Apo vallë mendoni se është urtësi ta krahasosh Perëndinë me kafshë dhe copa druri?
Këto janë hyjnitë tuaja. Ju e ndani shpirtin prej qiellit dhe thoni se, meqë gjoja shpirti u mashtrua, ai ra nga harku qiellor brenda në një trup njerëzor. Por do të ishte mirë të binte vetëm në trupa njerëzorë dhe jo në katërkëmbësha dhe zvarranikë...
Besimi ynë thotë se Krishti u shfaq në tokë për shpëtimin e njerëzve. Kurse ju mashtroheni, sepse flisni për një shpirt të palindur.
Ne besojmë në fuqinë dhe njeridashjen e Përkujdesjes Hyjnore, si rrjedhim kjo gjë nuk është e pamundur për Perëndinë.
Ju, duke thënë se shpirti është ikonë e mendjes, përsëri gaboheni dhe tregoni përralla kur thoni se gjoja shpirti ndryshon. Dilni në përfundimin se meqë ndryshon ai, të njëjtën gjë pëson edhe mendja.
Çfarë është ikona, i tillë duhet të jetë edhe ai të cilit i përket ikona.
Kur besoni gjëra të tilla për mendjen, ta dini se blasfemoni Atin e mendjes.
Për sa i përket kryqit, a keni ndonjë gjë më me vlerë për të treguar. Është më mirë që një njeri të durojë kryqin që i përgatitën njerëzit e pabesë apo të rrëfejë përralla të gënjeshtërta për Osiridin dhe Isidën, për marifetet dinake të Tifonit dhe ikjen e Kronosit, për vëllavrasjen dhe atëvrasjet e panumërta.
Flas kështu, sepse këto gjëra themelojnë diturinë tuaj. Por, si është e mundur që nuk admironi Ngjalljen përderisa talleni me kryqin.
Përse nuk flisni, përderisa zini në gojë kryqin, për të vdekurit që u ngjallën, për ulokët që ecën, për të verbrit që morën dritën e syve. Përse nuk flisni për lebrozët që u shëruan prej lebrës, për ecjen mbi det dhe për shenjat e tjera të cilat na tregojnë se Krishti nuk ishte vetëm njeri, por është edhe Perëndi. Më duket se ju duke mos lexuar me kujdes Shkrimet e Shenjta që ne kemi, i bëni një padrejtësi të madhe vetes suaj.
Lexoni edhe shikoni se të gjitha ato që bëri Krishti janë prova të qarta se Ai është Perëndia që erdhi në botë për shpëtimin e njerëzve.
Na flisni edhe ju për gjërat tuaja.
Çarë do të na thoni për kafshët e palogjikshme dhe për egërsinë e tyre?
Në qoftë se dëshironi të thoni se i tregoni këto gjëra si përralla dhe e shpjegoni krijimin e botës me rrëmbimin e Persefonit, zjarrin me invaliditetin e Efesit, ajrin me Herën, diellin me Apollonin, Hënën me Artemisën dhe detin me Poseidonin, nuk e nderoni aspak Perëndinë. Ju adhuroni krijesën në vend të Krijuesit. Nëse me këto kuptoni bukurinë e natyrës, atëherë ju adhuroni krijesat duke u dhënë atyre nderimin që i takon Perëndisë, Krijuesit. Sepse ju nderimin që i përket arkitektit që ndërtoi shtëpinë ia jepni shtëpisë që ai ndërtoi. Apo është njëlloj sikur ushtarit t'i japësh nderimin e gjeneralit.
A mund të gjeni argumente bindëse për të tallur predikimin e lartë të Kryqit dhe fuqinë e tij?


*  *  *


Ata kthyen kokën andej-këtej të çuditur jashtë mase. Andoni buzëqeshi dhe vazhdoi t'u thotë nëpërmjet përkthyesit:
- Këto gjëra bëhen të njohura kur i sheh vetëm një herë.
Por, meqë ju përdorni vetëm argumente provë dhe përdorni artin e arsyetimit, dëshironi që edhe ne ta adhurojmë Perëndinë duke u mbështetur vetëm në logjikën e thatë.
Prandaj më mirë të na flisni ju të parët. Më thoni si mundet një njeri ta njohë Perëndinë? Çfarë nevojitet, prova logjike apo energji besimi?
Cili është më i vjetër brenda shpirtit të njeriut, besimi apo argumentet e logjikës?
Kur ata u përgjigjën se më i vjetër ishte besimi dhe se brenda tij gjendet dija e vërtetë, Andoni tha:
- Mirë e thatë, sepse besimi buron prej dëshirës dhe thellësisë së shpirtit, ndërsa dialektika vjen nga arsyetimet teknike. Kështu provat dhe argumentet logjike janë të tepërta tek ata që ekziston energjia e besimit. Atë që ne e mendojmë me ndihmën e besimit, ju përpiqeni ta lidhni me logjikën. Shumë herë nuk mundni dot ta shprehni atë që ne mendojmë.
Kështu energjia e besimit është më e mirë dhe më e sigurt sesa arsyetimet tuaja prej sofisti.
Ne të krishterët, misterin e jetës dhe të shpëtimit tonë e mbështesim jo në fjalë filozofësh, por në fuqinë e besimit që na fal Perëndia nëpërmjet Jisu Krishtit. Për t'ju vërtetuar këtë po ju tregoj një fakt më se të vërtetë: Ja ne nuk kemi mësuar në shkolla dhe nuk dimë të lexojmë, megjithatë besojmë në Perëndinë dhe në Përkujdesjen e Tij Hyjnore për gjithë krijesën. Besimi ynë është shumë aktiv. Shikoni!
Ne e mbështesim besimin tonë në Krishtin, kurse ju në arsyetimet e sofistëve. Fantazmave të idhujve tuaj u bie vlera çdo ditë, kurse besimi ynë po shtrihet kudo. Ju nuk mundeni të bindni njerëzit me anën e sofizmave tuaja që të kthehen prej Krishtërimit në idhujtari.
Ne, duke predikuar kudo besimin e krishterë, zbulojmë mashtrimin tuaj dhe njerëzit mësojnë të gjithë se Krishti është Perëndi dhe Biri i Perëndisë.
Ju me anën e retorikës suaj nuk mundeni ta pengoni besimin në Krishtin. Kurse ne me anën e besimit, mundim demonët që ju i nderoni si perëndi. Kudo ku bëhet shenja e Kryqit, arti juaj magjik nuk ka vlerë dhe ligësia djallëzore nuk gjen vend për të vepruar. Thoni, ku janë shortaret dhe faltoret tuaja? Ku kanë humbur këngët magjike të Egjiptit? Ku janë fantazmat e magjistarëve? Kur u zhdukën këto gjëra dhe sa kohë ka që nuk po gjenden. A nuk ka ndodhur kjo prej kohës që u shfaq Krishti në botë?
Mos vallë duhet të përqeshim kryqin apo ato gjëra që u shkatërruan prej Atij?
Sepse edhe kjo është një gjë e denjë për t'u lavdëruar.
Idhujt tuaj nuk u përndoqën asnjëherë, megjithatë kishat tona lulëzojnë dhe shumohen më tepër sesa tuajat. Të gjitha festat dhe panairet që bëni ju po zbehen për nga rëndësia çdo ditë e më shumë. Kurse besimi në Krishtin dhe doktrina jonë edhe pse tallen prej jush dhe persekutohen shumë herë edhe prej mbretërve, u përhapën në të gjithë botën.
Kur shkëlqeu dituria e vërtetë e Perëndisë?
Kur është shfaqur më parë një shkallë kaq e lartë virtyti dhe urtësie?
Apo kur është përbuzur më shumë se sa kur u ngrit Kryqi i Krishtit?
Prandaj askush nuk ka dyshim për këtë gjë. Duke parë martirët, ne e përçmojmë vdekjen për hir të Krishtit, duke parë të virgjërit e Kishës sonë që ruajnë trupat e tyre të pastër dhe të panjollë për dashurinë e Krishtit, ne përbuzim kurvërinë.
Këto gjëra besoj se janë mjaft për të pohuar, se besimi i krishterë është i vetmi i vërtetë, me të cilin një njeri mundet të adhurojë Perëndinë.
Megjithë këto ju nuk besoni, por doni që t'ua shfaqim besimin tonë me anën e arsyetimeve.
Ashtu si na porositi mësuesi ynë "të lëçiturit tonë nuk u bë me fjalë diturie, njeriu që mbush mendjen" dhe ne e shfaqim të vërtetën duke i bindur njerëzit me besimin që tejkalon çdo lloj argumenti logjik.
Ja tani kanë ardhur disa të demonizuar. Ata kishin ardhur për t'u shëruar nga Andoni, sepse mundoheshin prej demonëve. Andoni i vuri të rrinin në mes dhe u tha filozofëve:
- Pastrojini ju me argumentet e logjikës suaj apo në çfarëdolloj arti ose magjie që doni, duke thirrur demonët në ndihmë. Në qoftë se nuk mundeni, pohoni se jeni mundur dhe do të shihni fuqinë e kryqit të Zotit.
Sapo mbaroi së thëni këto fjalë, bëri shenjën e kryqit mbi të demonizuarit dy - tri herë.
Njerëzit u shëruan dhe lavdëruan Perëndinë me lot. Ata u çuan menjëherë të urtësuar dhe lavdëruan Perëndinë. Të ashtuquajturit filozofë mbeten jashtë mase të habitur para asaj mrekullie që panë me sytë e tyre. Atëhere Andoni u tha:
- Përse habiteni? Nuk i bëjmë ne këto mrekulli, por është Krishti që i kryen, duke na përdorur ne si instrumente të tij. Besoni edhe ju dhe do ta shikoni se nuk ka art fjalësh tek ne, por besim që shfaqet me dashuri. Në qoftë se keni edhe ju besim tek Krishti, nuk do të keni nevojë më për argumente, por do të mendoni se mjafton vetëm besimi.
Kështu foli Andoni dhe filozofët, duke ndjerë admirim për atë që u tha, ikën, pasi e puthën duke pohuar se kishin përfituar shumë prej tij.

----------


## Albo

*KAPITULLI V 

SHENJTORI NDRIÇON, SHËRON DHE PROFETIZON*
Fama e Andonit arriti deri në pallatet e mbretërve. Kur Konstandini mbret dhe bijtë e tij, Konstandi dhe Konstasi, mësuan rreth jetës së Andonit, i shkruan sikur ta kishin baba dhe e lutnin t'u përgjigjej. Por ai nuk u kushtonte rëndësi letrave dhe nuk gëzohej për këtë gjë.
Kur i sollën letrat e mbretërve, thirri murgjit dhe u tha:
- Mos u habitni që po na shkruan mbreti letër, sepse ai s'është veçse një njeri. Habituni vetëm për faktin se Perëndia e shkroi ligjin e Tij për njerëzit dhe na foli me Birin e Tij.
Ai madje donte të mos u përgjigjej letrave duke vënë si pretekst faktin se nuk kishte përgjigje.
Por, murgjit e lutën t'u përgjigjej, meqenëse mbretërit ishin të krishterë. Ata i thanë se familja perandorake mund të skandalizohej, nëse ai nuk u shkruante. Andoni i lejoi të lexoheshin letrat.
Ai i lavdëroi, se ata besonin në Krishtin dhe i këshilloi për shpëtimin e shpirtit të tyre.
U shkroi, që të mos u kushtonin fare rëndësi gjërave të kësaj bote. I këshilloi të kujtonin gjykimin e ardhshëm dhe të njihnin gjithmonë Krishtin si mbret të vërtetë dhe të përjetshëm. U tha të jenë njeridashës dhe t'u bënin të mira njerëzve duke vendosur kudo drejtësinë dhe të tregonin kujdes për të varfrit.
Ata u gëzuan shumë kur morën letrën e tij.
Andonin e donin të gjithë dhe të gjithë e lutnin ta kishin baba.
Andoni ishte kudo i njohur. Ai, pasi dilte për t'iu përgjigjur pozitivisht atyre që donin të ndiqnin rrugën e tij, kthehej përsëri në qelën e tij në mal dhe vazhdonte jetën asketike.
Shpesh, ai qëndronte për një copë herë në heshtje të thellë, siç është shkruar edhe për profetin Daniel, pas pak u rrëfente vëllezërve se çfarë po bëhej në Egjipt, edhe pse ndodhej shumë larg nga ai vend.
Ai i tregonte shumë gjëra episkopit Serapion, i cili ndodhej aty për të vëzhguar Andonin.
Njëherë, kur po punonte, për një çast psherëtiu thellë sikur të binte në ekstazë. Pas pak, ktheu fytyrën nga vizitorët që ndodheshin aty dhe duke psherëtirë lutej me frikë.
U ul në gjunjë dhe ndenji ashtu për një kohë të gjatë. Kur u ngrit po qante. Vizitorët, shumë të trembur e pyetën se çfarë po ndodhte. Ata e bezdisën me këmbënguljen e tyre. Andoni u detyrua të flasë duke vajtuar në shpirt.
- Oh, bijtë e mi! Më mirë do të ishte për mua të vdisja, se sa të shihja një vegim të tillë.
Meqë ata vazhduan ta lusin, ai u tha me lotë në sy:
- Zemërimi i Perëndisë do të vijë në Kishë dhe Ajo do t'u dorëzohet njerëzve, që ngjajnë me kafshë të pamend. Pashë Tryezën e Shenjtë të rrethuar prej disa qenieve që gjysmën e trupit e kishin si gomarë, kurse gjysmën tjetër si njerëz. Që e goditnin atë me shqelma si kafshë. E kuptuat pse psherëtiva? Dëgjova një zë që më tha: "Altari im do të përdhoset".
Këto pa jeronti, dhe me të vërtetë dy vjet më vonë, pasuesit e Ariosit filluan sulmin e tyre dhe pushtuan kishat(46).
Arianët rrëmbenin me dhunë enët e shenjta dhe ua jepnin idhujtarëve të cilët talleshin. Ata i detyruan edhe idhujtarët të mblidheshin bashkë dhe bënë çfarë deshën sipër Tryezës së Shenjtë.
Atëherë ne e kuptuam se shqelmat e atyre qenieve të çuditshme, s'ishin veçse turpet, që bënë pasuesit e Ariosit nëpër kisha.
Andoni, pasi mbaroi së pari vegimin, filloi të ngushëllojë ata që gjendeshin aty, duke u thënë:
- Mos u mërzitni bijtë e mi, sepse Zoti që u zemërua, do të vijë përsëri për të na shëruar. Kisha do të fitojë përsëri zbukurimin e saj dhe do të ndritë ashtu si më parë.
Atëherë do të shihni të përndjekurit të rikthehen në vendet e tyre dhe barbarinë të kthehet në foletë e saj. Ndërsa besimi i vërtetë do të predikohet dhe do të shpallet në gjithë botën.
Vetëm, mos e ndyni veten tuaj për sa i përket Arianëve. Sepse ky mësim nuk është i njëjtë me mësimin e apostujve, por vjen nga djalli dhe demonët e tij. Madje kjo është një doktrinë e thatë, e pamend dhe filiz i një mendjeje të shtrembëruar, siç janë mushkat që s'kanë logjikë.


*  *  *

Këto janë veprat e Andonit. Ne nuk duhet të jemi mosbesues për mënyrën se si u kryen nga një njeri gjithë këto mrekulli. Vetë Shpëtimtari e premtoi një gjë të tillë duke thënë: "Në paçi besë sa një kokërr sinapi, do t'i thoni këtij mali, shko së këtejmi dhe do të shkojë, edhe nuk do të jetë ndonjë gjë që të mos mund ju ta bëni"(47). Përsëri Zoti na thotë: "Me të vërtetë, me të vërtetë po ju them juve, se sa t'i lypni Atit tim mb'emërit tim, do t'ua japë juve"(48). Zoti është ai që u premtoi nxënësve të Tij dhe atyre që besojnë "Shëroni të sëmurë, nxirrni djaj, dhurëti muartë, dhurëti jepni"(49).
Nuk ishte Andoni ai që i kryente këto gjëra duke urdhëruar, por ishin lutja dhe thirrja e emrit të Zotit, ato që vepronin. Në këtë mënyrë u bëhej e qartë njerëzve se të gjitha kryheshin prej Krishtit. Zoti nxitej prej Andonit që t'u shfaqte njerëzve njeridashjen e Tij dhe t'i shpëtonte.
Andonit i përkiste vetëm lutja dhe asketizmi për hir të të cilave ai qëndronte në mal.
Ai gëzohej shumë prej teorisë së gjërave qiellore. Kur e shqetësonin njerëzit që të dilte prej malit, hidhërohej shumë.
Madje edhe gjykatësit e lusnin që të shkonte në qytet. Ata e kishin të pamundur të vinin në mal.
Ata e lutën që të vinte në qytet vetëm sa të shikonin fytyrën e tij, por Andoni nuk pranonte të shkonte. Ata këmbëngulën dhe për ta bindur i dërguan të burgosurit të shoqëruar nga një trupë ushtarësh si pretekst, që të zbriste prej malit. Andoni u detyrua të dalë prej malit, kur pa atë turmë njerëzish që vajtonin. Por nuk u lodh më kot, sepse ardhja e tij aty ishte shumë e dobishme dhe fitim për të gjithë. Ai këshilloi dhe gjyqtarët që të ishin të drejtë në gjykimet e tyre duke e ditur mirë se njeriu gjykohet sipas mënyrës që ai gjykon të tjerët. Megjithatë, ai dashuronte mbi gjithçka jetën asketike në malin e tij.
Njëherë, njerëzit që kishin nevojë për ta takuar e detyruan me forcë të zbriste poshtë. Me ta kishte ardhur edhe një gjeneral. Andoni prej lutjeve të shumta, vendosi të zbresë pranë tyre. U foli dy fjalë rreth shpëtimit të tyre e në veçanti bisedoi me ata që kishin nevojë. Pastaj u tha se ngutej të kthehej sa më shpejt në mal. Oficeri e luste që të rrinte më tepër me ta, por Andoni u tha se nuk duhej të qëndronte më aty dhe i bindi duke u treguar një shembull shumë të bukur:
-  Sikundër peshqit ngordhin po të dalin në tokë dhe të qëndrojnë një kohë të gjatë jashtë ujit, kështu edhe murgjit paralizohen dhe ngathtësohen po të bisedojnë vazhdimisht. Duhet të veproj si peshqit që kthehen në ujë. Unë duhet të kthehem në malin tim. Këtë e bëj se mos duke u vonuar, harroj dhe le mënjanë përkujdesjen për botën e brendshme.
Kur gjenerali dëgjoi këto fjalë dhe shumë të tjera, tha me admirim:
- Me të vërtetë ky njeri është shërbëtor i Zotit. Sepse si është e mundur të gjendet një mendje kaq e lartë dhe e ndriçuar tek një njeri kaq i thjeshtë, nëse Perëndia nuk do ta donte?
Një gjeneral i quajtur Balak, ishte një përndjekës fanatik i të krishterëve, sepse mbështeste pasuesit famëkeq të Ariosit.
Meqenëse ishte shumë mizor dhe rrihte e torturonte të krishterët, zhvishte murgjit dhe i godiste me kamxhik, Andoni i dërgoi një letër me këtë përmbajtje: "Po shoh se zemërimi i Perëndisë po vjen mbi ty. Boll i torturove të krishterët dhe mjaft u bëre keq. Bën mirë të urtësohesh në qoftë se nuk do të të godasë zemërimi që po të afrohet".
Balaku duke qeshur, e hodhi letrën në tokë, e pështyu dhe i porositi njerëzit që e prunë tek ai t'i thonë Andonit: "Meqë ti përkujdesesh për murgjit, tani unë do të ushtroj dhunë edhe ndaj teje".
Por nuk kaluan as pesë ditë dhe zemërimi i Perëndisë e goditi. Balaku dhe Nestori, i cili ishte guvernatori i Egjiptit dolën në një stacion të Aleksandrisë që quhet Kajro. Ata ngisnin kuajt që i përkisnin Balakut. Kafshët ishin të buta dhe të ushqyera mirë.
Para se të arrinin në vendin për ku ishin nisur, ata filluan të luanin me njëri-tjetrin siç e kishin zakon. Papritur kali më i qetë në të cilin kishte hipur Nestori, me një të kafshuar e rrëzoi përdhe Balakun. Aq shumë ia coptoi kofshën saqë u detyruan të kthehen menjëherë në qytet. Për tri ditë ai vdiq dhe të gjithë u habitën shumë sepse fjalët e Andonit u vërtetuan shumë shpejt.


*  *  *


Kështu i këshillonte Andoni njerëzit smirëzinj. Të tjerët që vinin për ta takuar i këshillonte që të harronin çështjet e tyre dhe të lavdëronin ata që e braktisën jetën e përkohshme. Ai i mbështeste aq shumë njerëzit ndaj të cilëve ishin bërë padrejtësi, saqë mendoje se jo ata, por Andoni ishte ai që vuante më tepër. Ai kishte aq shumë aftësi për të ndihmuar, saqë shumë zyrtarë të lartë dhe të pasur mohonin përkohësinë e kësaj jete dhe bëheshin murgj. Ai ishte njëlloj si një mjek të cilin Perëndia e dërgoi në Egjipt. Cili njeri i hidhëruar që e takonte nuk kthehej i gëzuar? Cili njeri që vinte në zi për humbjen e të afërmve, nuk harronte zinë kur e takonte?
Cili njeri që vinte i inatosur, nuk e kthente inatin në miqësi kur e shikonte? Cili i varfër që e takonte i mërzitur për shkak të varfërisë, duke e parë dhe duke e dëgjuar, nuk përbuzte pasurinë dhe nuk merrte ngushëllim për varfërinë e tij? Cili murg jo i zellshëm nuk bëhej më guximtar dhe i kujdeshëm për betejën e tij kur i afrohej? Cili i ri që vinte në mal për ta parë, nuk përbuzte kënaqësitë dhe nuk preferonte dëlirësinë? Cili njeri që vinte pranë tij me tundimet e demonit nuk prehej? Cili njeri qe vinte i shqetësuar prej mendimeve të këqija nuk qetësohej?
Në jetën asketike të Andonit, një nga gjërat më të admirueshme ishte dhurata e dallimit të frymërave. Duke e pasur këtë dhuratë ai mundohej të njihte lëvizjet e tij. Ai jo vetëm që nuk bëhej loja e tyre, por mësonte dhe ngushëllonte njerëzit e tjerë që mundoheshin prej mendimeve të liga. Ai i mësonte se si të fitonin mbi sulmet e armiqve dhe u tregonte njerëzve për dobësinë dhe ligësinë e tyre. Çdo vizitor zbriste prej malit të Andonit njëlloj si të ishe përgatitur prej tij për të bërë beteja dhe i mbushur plot me guxim. Sa shumë vajza që ishin fejuar, mbetën virgjëresha të përkushtuara më Krishtin, vetëm sepse panë së largu Andonin. Madje vinin prej vendeve të largëta për ta parë dhe pasi ndihmoheshin shumë së bashku me të tjerë, ktheheshin njëlloj sikur sapo të ishin ndarë me babain e tyre. Për të qenë të saktë, të gjithë mbetën jetimë sapo fjeti Andoni. Ata e ngushëllonin veten duke e kujtuar vazhdimisht, duke ruajtur dhe zbatuar këshillat dhe porositë e tij.



_46. Kur Athanasi i Madh, shkroi biografinë e shenjtorit, përndjekja e Arianëve kundër të krishterëve ishte shumë e fortë.
47. Math. 7/20
48. Jn. 16/23
49. Math. 10/8_

----------


## Albo

*KAPITULLI VI 

FUNDI I SHENJTORIT*
Sipas zakonit të tij, një ditë në mëngjes vizitoi murgjit që banonin jashtë malit të tij. Meqë u paralajmërua prej Përkujdesjes Hyjnore për vdekjen e tij, u foli vëllezërve:
- Ju vizitoj për të fundit herë dhe nuk e di nëse do të shihemi përsëri në këtë jetë. Eshtë pra koha që të largohem edhe unë prej këtej, sepse tani jam rreth njëqind e pesë vjeç.
Vëllezërit, kur dëgjuan këto fjalë filluan të qajnë dhe ta përqafojnë jerontin, por ai bisedonte me ata i gëzuar, njëlloj sikur të kthehej nga një vend i huaj në atdheun e tij.
Ai u tha që të mos jenë neglizhentë ndaj mundimeve të jetës asketike dhe as ta lënë veten e tyre të dëshpërohet, por të jetojnë njëlloj si të vdesin çdo ditë.
- Siç ju kam thënë më parë, ta ruani shpirtin tuaj të pastër prej mendimeve të liga dhe të dëshironi jetën e shenjtorëve. Mos u afroni Meletianëve skizmatikë, sepse e njihni mirë dëshirën e tyre të ligë dhe të ndyrë. Të mos keni asnjë lloj komunikimi me pasuesit e Ariosit, sepse pabesia e tyre është kudo e njohur. Mos u turbulloni nëse shikoni se të parët e tyre janë gjyqtarë dhe të parët në këtë botë. Pushteti i tyre i përkohshëm mbaron shpejt. Ruhuni të pastër prej tyre dhe shikoni traditën e etërve. Pikësëpari ruani besimin tuaj në zotin Jisu Krisht, të cilin e mësuat prej etërve dhe që unë ua theksova shumë herë".
Njerëzit këmbëngulnin që ai të rrinte pranë tyre dhe t'i kalonte bashkë me ta ditët e fundit. Ai nuk e pranonte këtë për shumë shkaqe, siç e tregonte dhe vetë heshtja e tij, por mbi të gjitha për këtë arsye:
Egjiptianët kanë si zakon që të mbështjellin me çarçafë trupat e të vdekurve, e në veçanti të njerëzve të virtytshëm. Nuk i varrosin në tokë por i ruajnë në shtëpitë e tyre, në arkivole të veçantë. Ata mendojnë se i nderojnë të vdekurit duke u sjellë kështu.
Andoni i luti shumë herë episkopët, që t'i flisnin popullit në lidhje me këtë gjë. Gjithashtu, popullit që vinte për ta takuar, i thoshte se ky zakon nuk është diçka e ligjshme dhe as fetare, sepse trupat e patriarkëve dhe profetëve ruhen në varre. Madje edhe trupi i Zotit u vendos në varr. Pasi i vendosën sipër një gur, e fshehën derisa Ai u ngjall pas tri ditësh.
Kështu, ai tregonte se si e thyejnë ligjin ata njerëz që pas vdekjes nuk i varrosin në tokë trupat e të vdekurve edhe nëse ata janë të shenjtë, sepse cili trup ishte më i mirë dhe i shenjtë, sesa trupi i Zotit?
Shumë veta, kur dëgjuan këto fjalë prej Andonit, filluan t'i varrosin të vdekurit në tokë dhe falënderonin Zotin, sepse u mësuan saktësisht se si të vepronin në këtë rast.
Andoni, duke ditur këtë fakt, vendosi të largohej dhe shkoi tek disa murgj, të cilët ndodheshin në skajet më të largëta të malit.
Hyri brenda në malin ku e kishte zakon të rrinte dhe pas dy muajsh u sëmur. Ai thirri të vinin dy asketë që jetonin pranë tij. Ata ishin dy murgj që jetonin në mal prej pesëmbëdhjetë vjetësh duke asketizuar dhe i shërbenin në pleqëri.
Ai u tha:
- Unë natyrisht po eci në rrugën e etërve, sepse e shoh që Zoti po më thërret. Ju qëndroni zgjuar, që të mos humbisni frytet e asketizmit tuaj. Përpiquni që të ruani si tani dëshirën tuaj për asketizëm të gjallë. Ju e njihni mirë ligësinë e demonëve: e dini sa të egër janë, por edhe sa të pafuqishëm. Mos i kini frikë, por mbajeni Krishtin thellë në zemër dhe Atij t'i besoni. E të jetoni sikur të vdisni përditë, duke u përkujdesur për veten tuaj e duke kujtuar këshillat që dëgjuat prej gojës sime.
Mos kini asnjë lloj lidhje me skizmatikët dhe në veçanti me nxënësit e Ariosit, sepse ju e dini që dhe unë i dëbova për shkak të mësimeve të tyre që luftojnë Krishtin.
Përpiquni dhe lidhuni së pari me Zotin dhe pastaj me shenjtorët, të cilët ju presin pas vdekjes si miq dhe të njohur në tendat qiellore.
Këto gjëra të mendoni dhe në këtë mënyrë veproni. Në qoftë se interesoheni për mua më kujtoni si babanë tuaj. Mos lejoni që ta marrin trupin tim në Egjipt, sepse unë për këtë gjë hyra në mal dhe erdha këtu. Madje ju e dini se unë i kam penguar njerëzit të zbatonin një zakon të tillë. Varroseni trupin tim thellë në tokë, ku të mos e dijë njeri tjetër përveç jush. Unë do ta marr trupin tim të paprishur prej Shpëtimtarit, në ngjalljen e të vdekurve.
Rrobat e mia ndajini. Episkopit Athanas jepini gunën time të bërë prej lëkure deleje dhe pallton, me të cilën mbështillesha. Episkopit Serapion jepini pallton tjetër, ndërsa ju mbani bluzën time të leshtë. Shpëtofshi o bijtë e mi, sepse Andoni po ikën nga kjo jetë dhe nuk është më me ju.


*  *  *


Ata e puthën, kur ai u tha këto fjalë. U shtri dhe i shihte si miq engjëjt që erdhën për ta takuar. Prania e tyre e bënte të ishte i gëzuar dhe i qeshur. Në këtë gjendje dha frymë dhe iu bashkua rreshtave të etërve.
Nxënësit e tij e varrosën sipas porosisë, e mbuluan me dhë dhe e fshehën trupin e tij në tokë. Asnjë nuk e di ku ndodhet Andoni, përveç atyre të dyve. Ata që morën gunën dhe pallton e shën Andonit, i ruajnë si një trashëgimi shumë të vyer. Duke parë ato ishte njëlloj si të shihnin Andonin dhe duke i veshur, u dukej sikur kishin në dorë këshillat e tij.
Ky i ishte fundi i jetës së shën Andonit.
Në qoftë se këto që ju shkrova duken pak në krahasim me virtytin e tij, mund ta mendoni vetë se cili ishte Andoni, i cili, që prej djalërisë derisa fjeti, ruajti të njëjtin zell në jetën asketike.
Ai nuk u mund prej dobësisë së pleqërisë të shijonte ushqime të shijshme dhe nuk ndërroi rrobat e nuk lagu këmbët e tij. Jetoi gjatë dhe mbi të gjitha i shëndoshë. Sytë e tij mbetën të fortë, ndërsa dhëmbët i ranë; mishrat e dhëmbëve i kishte të coptuara për shkak të pleqërisë. Duart dhe këmbët i kishte gjithmonë të forta. Madje ishte më i fortë sesa ata njerëz që shijojnë ushqime të ndryshme, banja dhe rroba të shtrenjta.
Edhe fakti që emri i tij ishte i njohur kudo dhe të gjithë e admironin, është një provë e qartë e virtytit dhe e dashurisë së tij për Perëndinë.
Andoni nuk u bë i njohur as prej shkrimeve të tij, as prej dijes së jashtme dhe prej ndonjë arti. Atë e njohën të gjithë vetëm për shkak të shpresëtarisë së tij në Perëndinë. Asnjë s'mund ta mohojë se ai ishte një dhuratë e dërguar nga Perëndia. Si do të ishte bërë i njohur në Spanjë, në Romë ose në Afrikë, ndërsa ai jetonte në mal, në qoftë se Perëndia nuk do të ishte bashkë me të? Është Ai, që i bën të famshëm njerëzit edhe nëse ata dëshirojnë të fshihen. Zoti i shfaq në botë njëlloj si pishtarë. Ata që dëgjojnë për jetën e tyre ta dinë se porositë e Perëndisë janë të arritshme për të gjthë, dhe që njerëzit duhet të dëshirojnë rrugën e virtytit.


*  *  *


Këto gjëra ua lexoni dhe vëllezërve të tjerë, që ta kuptojnë se cila duhet të jetë jeta e murgjve dhe le të binden se Zoti dhe Shpëtimtari ynë Jisu Krisht, lavdëron ata që e lavdërojnë dhe ata që i shërbejnë deri në fund. Zoti, jo vetëm që i çon në Mbretërinë e Qiejve, por edhe nëse fshihen këtu në tokë dhe përpiqen t'u shmangen njerëzve, i bën të famshëm për virtytin që të ndihmohen të tjerët.
Po të jetë nevoja, ua lexoni këto edhe idhujtarëve. Ndoshta ata do të kuptojnë në këtë mënyrë se Zoti ynë Jisu Krisht është Perëndi dhe Bir i Perëndisë. Idhujtarët duhet të dinë se ata që e adhurojnë dhe e besojnë Perëndinë me të vërtetë, d.m.th. të krishterët, zbulojnë se demonët, që idhujtarët i konsiderojnë si "perënditë e tyre", në të vërtetë nuk janë Perëndi. Të krishterët, këto lloj hyjnish të gënjeshtërta dhe shthurrëse, i shtypin dhe i përzënë në emër të Krishtit Jisu, Zotit tonë, të Cilit i përket lavdia në përjetësinë e amshuar. Amin.




_Shtypur në shtypshkronjën "Ngjallja",
Tiranë, 2006


_

----------


## Albo

Ne 17 janar Kisha Orthodhokse kujton me nderim jeten e nje prej shenjtoreve e asketeve me te medhenj te Kishes, Shen Andonit. Me lart mund te lexoni per jeten e tij.

----------


## Albo

Mbrona o Shen Andon ne mekataret me lutjet e tua drejtuar Zotit tone Triun dhe ndricona erresiren tone shpirterore me shembullin e jetes tende!

Ju ftoj te lexoni edhe theniet e Shen Andonit ne shkretetire te cilat i kemi perkthyer ne shqip vite me pare:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...ë-Shkretëtirës

Gezuar edhe te gjithe atyre besimtareve qe mbajne emrin e Shenjtorit.

Albo

----------

Irenna (21-01-2015)

----------


## Albo



----------

